# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Anna's Dream Journal

## AnnaCG07

Well. As you probably already know this is my attempt at a dream journal. I had one that I wrote in, and it worked fairly well, I got kind of close to a LD, but then I had no time, ect., and I can type faster than I hand write. This is one little..er misgiving I have about this. 
LD seems to be REALLY related to 'New Age' stuff, which, for the most part, I am..well, really against(being a Christian and all=D). But LD is just a dream that you are conscious in; so I don't think it's wrong at all...

Since this is the first entry, I plan on writing the dream I have tonight, tomorrow. So, this one will just have some of my cool dreams. =D
-Once, not to long ago, when I first got interested in LD, I was working real hard to have a LD. Anyho, I remember I was on a broom, and was slowly flying into the adjacent bathroom. It was really realistic, I remember thinking 'I want this more realistic' and making the details stand out. It was quite short unfortunately. 
-Once(upon a time=P) I remember I was running through my school, it was dark and I was looking for my friends, it was lunch time. I rushed through rooms yet found no-one. I was starting to freak out, knives were falling from the ceiling. One fell right beside me, and I was like 'I could've died!'. So I closed my eyes and wanted to be on the beach with my friends. The last thing I remember is the warmth of the sun on my closed eyes and I knew that my friends were with me.
-I was going to fly to China. I really didn't want to-they were accusing me of a crime that I did not commit. I knew that when I got there, they would torture me into admitting a crime that I didn't do. I was so scared, I was spending some of my last time with my family before I had to go. I can't explain what it felt like to realize that you will most likely die, or experience horrible pain, so soon, and this is your last time to be with your family and friends. Its horrible. I woke up scared, it took me a sec. to realize that it was just a dream, thankful that my country would not let me forced into another country to be tortured into admitting a crime that I didn't do. I can't explain the relief I felt...=)

SO, I'm looking forward to this, and I hope that this will help me have a LD.
=D
-Comments/ect. are appreciated!

EDIT:
Now that I've had a LD or two, I've decided to put them in dark green.

----------


## AnnaCG07

Well..last night all I remember is just a few glimpses.
-Someone was making their character(nanowimo.org) on sims2 and had a problem making the color go on certain parts of the skin. You see, you can't have color on just the back of the neck on Sims 2-it has to be on front and back at the same time. 
-A glimpse of a 3D type hand, once again above character creation. It was faintly blue.

And then, this morning, I walked by the tv my brother had on, and saw a commercial for Halo 3. This seemed to ring a bell..I tried to remember..but couldn't.

----------


## AnnaCG07

Another day when all I remember are glimpses of my dream.
-It was Halloween and my friend and I were out. All I remember is a glimpse of a brown house and an old car, blue maybe. My friend does actually have a older style blue car..
-There was a boy, perhaps a little older than I. He was with his 'mentor' they were toasting, perhaps holiday. The boy had some resentment against the 'mentor' though I don't know why...The 'mentor' asked something about what they boy had done. The boy admitted that once, long ago, his parents had bought this really good wine. The boy had tasted it and liked it alot, but was mad when he learned his parents were taking that to this party/thing and that he wasn't allowed to come. So, he had stolen the bottle and drank some, but was ashamed of what he had done. 
They walked out of the room they had been in..which was oddly shaded blue...and the boys' little brother was there, he asked his older brother if he could have a sip of the wine. The brother thought of what had happened(above) and said no. The little boy was just like aww man.

Well. That second one is a lot longer on paper...=P

----------


## AnnaCG07

I KNOW I had a dream. I Know I had a dream. I know I had a dream...
But of what?
What I remember most is waking up, and the room was lite lightly, making it look like it was the sun shinning through the window.
Yet the sun hadn't shone in days. I relax, thinking, yay, today's Friday, and I have school off! Then I realized that it was only Thursday and I did NOT have school off. I bolt up and see that the light was my own(my dads way of waking me up, turning on the light)and it's late so I rush to get everything done.
Which pretty much killed my dream recall...
So I'll post if I remember anything..

----------


## AnnaCG07

Oh goodness....this is a long one.
-I was watching some tv, and this competition was on. You were on this board and went through tunnels and stuff, the fastest one would be the first on the team. There were two openings, two teams. The next person would be the captain. Anyho I watched that for a while. Then, we went to my grandparents house and were at this old house turned museum. What I was really interested in was that the game I had been watching, you could do it outside. So I went and got inline and one of the famous players was in line. Everyone was excited about him, 'cept me, didn't really care. I was next to a tall black boy, perhaps my age, dressed fancy in a brown suite with glasses. Really tall and skinny. He bends down so that his head is level with my head. 
Looking for the red diamond? He asks..well I hear it in my head, but his mouth hadn't moved. So I thought he spoke telepathically..cool. Anyho, when I didn't reply, he repeated it, this time I saw his mouth move a little. Soon it was our groups turn, and the lady led us to the barn. One by one we were to scan a picture of ourselves, to create our little character. I realized that I had forgotten a picture. So, I took of running to the museum and found my mom. But she said she didn't have a picture of me. So I ran to my grandparents house and went room to room looking for a recent picture. When I just couldn't find one, I wanted to leave. But couldn't find the door. I looked and looked-I found one, but it led to the lake, I was barefoot and didn't want to try to walk from there to where the door I wanted opened. Anyho, I was just frustrated I could not find that door. All of the sudden, this elderly guy-didn't see his face, just long beard-said, 'Maybe the Mormon children should go to school'.
Which in hindsight sounds like complete gibberish...But I understood. I went to this one small shelf, and took the contents off-they had spiderwebs all over them. I started to push the pile of stuff away, and I accidentally hit a frame on the floor. It fell over and a part of it chipped off. Feeling bad, I knelt down and saw that this had happened many times. Just then, my great-grandmother on my grandfathers side walked in to put something down. She said, I am expecting a lot of x's and o's later! Or something like that. I just nodded with a smile. That great-grandmother has been dead for several years. I finally pulled the self back to revel the more of a crawlspace than a door..when I realized that my grandparents might have pictures of my conformation that I could use. So I took off running through the house looking for that. Various members of my family on my mothers side appeared, but had small roles. Talking amongst themselves. Anyho, I finally found a blended picture that had my face on the edge. I had no idea where the picture can from but it was recent.
That's when that dream ended.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was at a horse camp with my best friend Brittany(the one with the blue car :tongue2: ). Anyho, I remember before going off, I was with my mom and a girl from school, Maya. I absently doodled on the back on these pair of pants. All the sudden I realized what I was doing. Trying to impress the girl, I ripped that section of the pants out before remembering that those were my favorite pants. My mom helped my sew them up.
At horse camp. It was my first day, and I was in the room with some other kids working and the head guy was there. He had just told everyone to be quite, but I hadn't heard. I was leaning over my friend Lauren's desk and talked to her...which didn't go well with the head guy. Next thing I know, I'm with one group and they're discussing when you'll have what class. I got in trouble for making a leaf burst into flames with some help from the sun. The head guy was mad 'cause it could've hurt the stables. I was walking to meet him with some other girls and asked them nervously if he killed(I was trying to joke) they said he was a pretty nice guy so I shouldn't worry too much. I wished that I could go home, I was feeling lonely, till I remembered that my friend was there.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was in band, but the low brass had been replaced with low strings, such as the cello, that big bass cello, ect. We had just played a hard song(hah! as if my band could do that) and the student teacher was telling us to warm up while he did something. We were all like, we don't need to warm up! We just played!

At this time I woke up 'cause it was cool and I had only a thin sheet. The cat was sleeping on the blanket, but I pulled on to me. I realized that I could try to have a LD, it had been a couple hours since I went to sleep. So I got fully awake but forgot what to do. I ended up getting so excited I couldn't get to sleep. At all. My eye was hurting, my mind just refused to go back to sleep so I had to stay awake for a while 'till I finally went to sleep.

-All I remember are brief glimpses of James Herriot, not really seeing them, but knowing they were there, as he treated farm animals(I'm reading some of his books right now). I think I was a little lucid, 'cause I was glad that I was dreaming, because that meant I was sleeping, which I need to, I was tired.

----------


## AnnaCG07

Well. I MIGHT have had my first LD or rather close to a LD. The problem is, I just don't know..
Let me explain. I've been sleeping horribly with this stupid eye thing, it looks like pink eye yet isn't, but I managed to get a few hours last night.

-I had gone away somewhere..far away..perhaps to France to be with Sixtine(French family friend). I don't know. What I do remember is feeling shy, I was living with this family, and driving over a beautiful river surrounded by forest. I also remember the father was taking me someone, and I was digging through my little bag, going, ohmigosh, I could not have just brought one bra!  :Oops:  But I hadn't.. :tongue2: 
-Anyho, I had a feeling that this dream happened when I was away.
I was in the band room, and pinched my nose yet breathed through it. I had recently read a journal and saw that someone else had done that and realized they were dreaming. I realized I was dreaming and was soo excited that I couldn't concentrate on one thing to happen. I felt my legs..odd sensation..kind of like vibrations. I eventually settled on one picture that I wanted to become real. A picture of Star Trek: TNG, the bridge. I tried and tried, yet nothing happened..or at least that was the last thing I remember, trying to change my surroundings.

Now, looking at that, it looks like a lucid dream..but..I'm hesitant to call it a LD mostly 'cause I don't remember 'being' there..oh..it's hard to explain. I..it was more like a dream..like I was only recalling what had happened, instead of acting it out in the present. I'm also worried that I just dreamed about what I read earlier..someone else's experience..
But! Since it is a *very* promising dream, I hope that it will lead to a more in depth LD.
I would love to hear any suggestions or thoughts...=D

----------


## AnnaCG07

Well. My dreams last night were..rather dull.

-My family and I were eating in the hall way at school on a table, good lunch. Anyho, lunch was over and I headed to math. I ended up in a large auditorium, metal, with thin windows at the top letting in sunlight.
Before class, we all had to go to the teachers desk. BUT, the desk was surrounded by water, to get there you had to get on this floating pieces of metal with animal shapes on the front. I didn't want to, I had a book in my hand and didn't want to get it wet. This girl from school next to me said, oh you won't get wet!
(thinking back, this would have been a great time for a RT..:p)
I just sighed, and got on one, and my foot fell into the dark water. So, I got out from on top quickly and stepped on the next one..'cept that was one of the hard ones..I walked quickly on the strips of copper and got on a piece of metal with a polar bear had on it. I got to the deck, and realized my hand had been under water..with the book. So it was soaked.
There was a guy at the teachers desk, and the real teacher was there to take your picture with a big flash.

----------


## AnnaCG07

Another not particular exciting dream(s)..
-I was like a sidekick to the sidekick of a hero, we were racing out of a building and had to steal the car of the 'terrorist bombing' type fraternity house..we were on a college campus..anyho, the sidekick was like 'think they'll have a normal car?' and the hero was like 'what do you think?! It's the terrorist bombing house!'. The car was extremely small kind of like a air plane cockpit the seats were nearly laying down. There was only two seats and I tried to hand on as they zoomed off, I grabbed the sidekicks hand but he was trying to shake me off 'cause I was dragging the car down and they needed to get away. I watched them race off.
-I was in a video game rental store, like movie gallery, and was watching a shelf. I hear someone explaining who was getting what on Friday night. 'Anna's getting this and this' they explain, and I'm like yeah..that's right. Some game like Zelda..

----------


## AnnaCG07

Since it's November, NaNo has started.
This means, my time will be spent on writing my novel..but I'll try to cont. writing here.
Don't 'member much about my dream last night...'cept
-I was a hero type and was on a quest, searching for someone..who I don't know. 
If I remember more I'll post here :smiley: 
EDIT:
here's more on the dream
-They had one of us. Captured. We were by the opening of the tunnel, watching the schematics of that tunnel flash on the screen. I was scared, scared to go rescue the man. We had been putting it off, and were going to do it, but when? Then one guy said now. I felt a sudden fear of death, then thought, 'Well, if I die it won't hurt much, and I'll be with my friends, fighting for a good cause.'
With that, we ran into the tunnel, following my friend as she knew which opening to take. 
We had made it to a hill overlooking the final barrier to over come. Farms had surround the hill top, but they were deserted because of the danger. A glimpse of a purple clarinet. A ladder led to the hill top, as the thing was vertical.
No fear.

----------


## AnnaCG07

NaNo.
'Nuff said.
Really, I added more to last night, and can't remember my dream from last night..=D
EDIT:
-I was sitting at my desk and a huge bug..like..a..cockroach crawled on the side. I tried to kill it with my flag but missed. He crawled under speaker then crawled back out again. This time I slowly put the small end of the red flag on him and push until I know he's dead.
-shudder-Just thinking of that bug...=K
-My mom and I were at this event on a baseball field, but it wasn't baseball. We had to lift a water bucket over our heads and I slipped my hands, and the bucket emptied on Mom.
-We were driving home from somewhere and the clouds were unreal. They were showing a picture of a man, clearly.

----------


## AnnaCG07

- I had snuck off to a concert with my friends, a boy with black hair who was 16 drove me, and we met up there. I felt bad, 'cause I hadn't told my parents...so I eventually called them and told them. They were mad, of course, and came to pick me up. 
Oddly, I was getting in their good graces by taking this A.R. test on Monday.

----------


## AnnaCG07

I had been reading a lot about WILD, so I decided I would try to do it.
Well, first i tried before I went to bed. After a while, when nothing happened, I told myself to wake up a 2 a.m to try it then. I repeat that over and over.
I woke up at 4 a.m, quite proud of myself and tried it again. I lay on my back, closed my eyes and relaxed, breathing in and out, counting 1-I'm gonna be lucid 2-I'm gonna be lucid..over and over and over..I did it forever it seems like, yet nothing happened. 
Eventually I just rolled over and tried to go back to sleep.
-One thing...I was trying to do this balla(?) move my friend taught me a while back, but just could not get it right.

Oh, and I think I'm gonna try to get adopted=) Sounds like a great way to deepen my knowledge and skill.

----------


## AnnaCG07

I'm getting a little discouraged by the NO results I have been getting. Also, when I wake up to do a WILD, I have no dream recall, just little snippets or themes.
So, last night I didn't try to wake myself at a certain time, and my dream recall is a little better.
-Enterprise, newest Star Trek, was reality. 
I remember watching T'Pol crouch down in the hallway, scanning something on the floor. Her hair was oddly longer than in the show (now that I think of it, great time for a RC).

----------


## AnnaCG07

So, last night, I have been a little dream-deprived, seeing how I've been waking up in the middle of the night to try a WILD, I decided to just sleep and dream.

-I was running on the street at the local forest. I remembered hearing how the 'Weekend Warriors' (in the dream, I couldn't remember the real name for the life of me-they are the National Guard) were training here this weekend, I look off the road to a path and see some people. Then, I jump down to this nearby path that starts in a gully. I was jogging, passing the NG people, who all wore packs. I come to this place, very, very beautiful, I can't descibe it. The path hugged the side of this hill, looking over these ruins, with hill/mount. near by, with fog clinging to it.
It was breathtaking.

----------


## The Cusp

> Well. I MIGHT have had my first LD or rather close to a LD. The problem is, I just don't know..
> Let me explain. I've been sleeping horribly with this stupid eye thing, it looks like pink eye yet isn't, but I managed to get a few hours last night.
> 
> -I had gone away somewhere..far away..perhaps to France to be with Sixtine(French family friend). I don't know. What I do remember is feeling shy, I was living with this family, and driving over a beautiful river surrounded by forest. I also remember the father was taking me someone, and I was digging through my little bag, going, ohmigosh, I could not have just brought one bra!  But I hadn't..
> -Anyho, I had a feeling that this dream happened when I was away.
> I was in the band room, and pinched my nose yet breathed through it. I had recently read a journal and saw that someone else had done that and realized they were dreaming. I realized I was dreaming and was soo excited that I couldn't concentrate on one thing to happen. I felt my legs..odd sensation..kind of like vibrations. I eventually settled on one picture that I wanted to become real. A picture of Star Trek: TNG, the bridge. I tried and tried, yet nothing happened..or at least that was the last thing I remember, trying to change my surroundings.
> 
> Now, looking at that, it looks like a lucid dream..but..I'm hesitant to call it a LD mostly 'cause I don't remember 'being' there..oh..it's hard to explain. I..it was more like a dream..like I was only recalling what had happened, instead of acting it out in the present. I'm also worried that I just dreamed about what I read earlier..someone else's experience..
> But! Since it is a *very* promising dream, I hope that it will lead to a more in depth LD.
> I would love to hear any suggestions or thoughts...=D



Sounds like a full fledged lucid to me.  They come in various levels of clarity and control, and things don't always work out the way you want them to, like when you couldn't materialize the bridge.  But it's a very good sign that you tried to take control of your dream.  

That should make things easier for you next time around, as things you practice in one lucid tend to come easier next time you're lucid.

----------


## AnnaCG07

I kind of totally forgot about dreams this morning and didn't even try to remember mine. Which makes it kind of hard now to think of them.
It doesn't help I'm behind in NaNo...=P 
Also-
Thanks for the comment 'The Cusp'! I see what you mean by different levels of clairty. I'm hoping to get close to a LD or a LD soon..=D
I'll post more if I remember more about my dreams last night=)

----------


## AnnaCG07

Okay..
-night before last night-
We were, my parents and I, walking through a zoo. It had recently rained, and the wooden walkways were wet. I looked down under the semibridge and saw a Doberman, a dog, dead, suspended in the water, its muzzle pointing upwards. 

-last night-
-My family and I were in this apartment, and it was completely dark. We had to live there, not sure why. I remember that if we said words like 'suicide' then we would all die. Then someone said it. I was worried, but in the end, things changed, lights came on.
Something about a high school marching band...=P

----------


## AnnaCG07

Okay... :smiley:  I'm busy, but I'm gonna write down my dream 'cause it turned into a *gasp* LD! 
*First off, normal dreams
-I was playing the violin, yet no sound would come out...then, the other violin player was like solo! and I was to play, and tried, yet no sound would come out.
-Wood, needed different types, time running out.
*Now for the LD
-I was in band, and we were gathered around a pool-outside in the sun-with our instruments. Some people were taking too long, so I stuck my head in the room and saw my friend Brittany, a baritone player getting her flute, she played flute before baritone. Anoyed that they were taking so long, I returned. We played something, then somehow I was thrown into the pool. Under the water, I took a breath. Almost abstractly, I thought, what a great time this would be a RC. Then I...kind-of 'woke up'. I had this choice. I could wake up, or just go back to the normal dream. I choose to wake up and I realized that I was dreaming. To make sure, I closed my nose and breathed through it. Odd vibrations went through my legs. I remember diving deeper and desperately wanting to breath, but not trusting it. I did, and was able to breath under water again. 
I got out of pool and walked into the nearby stable, which turned into a farm house. I was soo excited, I couldn't settle on what I wanted to happened, so many parts of things happened. Things changing fast ect. Finally, I remember Star Trek and pictured myself on the bridge and was there. 
I remember my worst fear was that I was really awake, just day dreaming. I could 'see' my room, as if I was waking up, through partly closed eyes. My brother was walking by, in normal clothes, and I tried to convince myself I was in a dream, and I returned to the bridge. (later, when I thought about it, I knew it must have been a dream 'cause my brother doesn't get up till noon(if he's not going to church, then he gets up just before then) and here he was dressed before seven on a Sunday? No way). The dream then dissolved.

Now, this LD was more clear and more real. While it still feels a little like I am only remembering this, and not actually acting it out in the present, it is getting better. I also changed things, which I was not able to do in my last LD.
All in all, it's very exciting, and I hope that soon it'll be more in the 'present' instead of remembering what had happened. (hope this makes sense :tongue2: )

----------


## AnnaCG07

Last night flew by and all I remember are some snippets..
-Watching my friend do some math problem and being totally lost.

Which is odd, as I am one of the top in my class... :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

Okay, only thing I remember about my dreams is...
Blue and a bus.
O_O
Okay then... :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

Yes, I did abandoned this thing. 'Cause of NaNo.
But now I'm back, and had the oddest/coolest dream last night. But first I must ask a question that may seem rudimentary to most.
Can you feel pain in you dreams?
Everything I have ever read says a blatant no. But there have been instances where I am sure that I have felt pain in my dreams. Not much, but it was there..
Anyway on to the dream.
Quick note to explain:
In the dream I think I had come to a 'parrallel' type world, similar to ours, but different (if that makes sense) I had, I think, wanted to come, until I realized what it was like.
-It was supposed to be an Edan. A place where everything was perfect, a home in the wilderness. But it wasn't. Everything was different, opposites. Everyone who was my friend back home was my enemy in this parallel world. They wanted to make me be submissive, I think I was trying to get away. It was night, and they had drugged me. My body was unresponsive, I wanted to move, but it wouldn't. My vision doubled, first I would see one star, then it would become two. I staggered out of defiance, I was not going to fall asleep where they had laid me outside, under a tree. Somehow, I made my way, walking drunkenly across wet leaves to another spot nearby. They were watching me, I knew it. I could not see them, but could almost hear snippets of what they were saying. Almost. I collapsed and the next thing I knew it was morning.
Of course, I was still almost in shock at being in this new world, but already I wanted back home. I think I was almost at a slave level to them, below those who were my friends back home. I overheard my best friend back home (my enemy in this parallel world) taking to a guy that I could not see; we were all at a table for breakfast. She was talking about how it had been pleasing to her, almost fun to see that I could not fight the drug.
I was fuming, but could say nothing. It was supposed to be perfect! This place was where my dreams were to come true! There was so much land so explore, I had always had the explorers spirit, but it was not the Edan it was supposed to be. 
They took me to this place, it was a portal to perhaps home, perhaps another world. They hooked this cord up to a metal implant in my hip. The pain was not unbearable, more like a sharp pinprick every couple of seconds. I hated it, it did something for them, what I'm not sure. Then it was over. Another one of the girls who is my friend here, but not in the dream, was almost a leader of sorts, and told them to do it again. I punched her on the shoulder, and I think slapped her, I did not want that to happened. But it made no difference, as if she did not feel the blows, and they hooked it up again.
We ran back to the portal and back to the home in the wilderness. I remember seeing my reflection and wishing it was a dream, but telling myself that this was my reality and I had to live with it. I tried to dig my fingernail into my palm, to see if I could feel the pain, but I didn't feel anything (Heh, great time for a RC! XP).
A lady who was semi-kind was showing me a rough map of the surrounding wilderness, talking about how I could see them, as if to make me like this new world more. The map only reminded me of home, which made me sad.

----------


## The Cusp

Yeah, pain in dreams happens.  Thankfully not to often, but it does happen.

What was the cord in your hip attached to? (besides the metal implant)

----------


## AnnaCG07

Er..kind of like a metal implant..that had a USB type outlit to it..it was just under the skin.
What it was hooked to..er...
I think it may have been related to my heart and took some form of energy from me, how, I really don't know...=)

----------


## AnnaCG07

Okay, I had no time to post this yesterday, but this is the night before lasts dream-
We feared he would lose control if he saw blood. One of our group, the group on the mission, was a werewolf. He sort of reminded you of that one guy on X-Men, with the shaggy brown hair. I remember we had just gotten closer to the goal of the mission, when we lost him. Half of our group too, maybe. We had to blend in, the younger ones go to school, trying to not raise attention. I was walking to our 'home' when I saw two animals, both glowing. They wanted me to follow them. 
When I did reach the house, I told everyone, thinking that perhaps this is a sign that we will find the group members and continue the mission. One guy thought that what I saw was of no value, as I did not see the actual guy. 
I was scared that we would never continue the mission, that we would live our lives out trying to blend into to society, which, was rather boring. 
----
I can not for the life of me, remember what in the world this 'mission' was, or what the 'goal' was...
 :tongue2:

----------


## strinky

> I can not for the life of me, remember what in the world this 'mission' was, or what the 'goal' was...



I can relate. I've written down dreams before where all I knew was, "I was supposed to do . . . something." Seems like a common thing. It could be that you never really did have a specific goal. Your dream does sound a bit like X-men - have you seen it recently?  :smiley:

----------


## AnnaCG07

:tongue2:  It does sound a lot like X-Men, but I haven't seen that movie in a long time..

-We had two horses. I believe we had just gotten them, as they were both in our backyard. I was, of course, ecstatic at finally having a horse. We were going somewhere, but while I was waiting on everyone else, I saddled up one of them, one was a bit...hefty, that was the one I put the saddle on. The other horse, I remember looking at it, and see that its eyes were like cats eyes. Which seemed perfectly normal to me (RC..grr...) at the time. 

It was hard to wait up this morning :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

-Our school volleyball coach was there. I never liked him; when I had him he was a bad teacher, he also is not a good coach. Anyho, it's a long story, where we talked, and I'm not sure exactly what we the words were, but at the end, I was realizing that he wasn't that bad of a guy.

I've held a grudge against him for awhile...as he is the reason I quit v-ball. It's a quite long story, but I realize in this dream that I should let it go and forget about it..

----------


## strinky

I was in a similar situation - I hated my volleyball coach for two years, and he disliked me. He knew little to nothing about volleyball and treated a few of us (including me) like crap. I had a dream where I married him (good God!) but that didn't help anything.

I think it's really cool that you were able to resolve your grudge through your dream. I may take a page out of your book and use my next lucid to talk things out with him, once and for all.

----------


## AnnaCG07

I was actually trying to hold no grudge against this teacher who had snapped at me, telling me to stop stuttering (while I was doing a favor for him, I might add, I was passing out test to people). My dreams reflected on that most interestingly.
Worst part? I don't even stutter...

-My dream last night was just snippets and really disturbing..well some of it. In the dream it was normal, but now...it dealt with out of whack proportions in bodies..specially heads.
A less disturbing part of the dream:
It was like All-Region, I had made the first band, and was running late to the first practice. Running towards the building, I realized that I left my clarinet a home...freaking out, this boy from school, one of the lasts chair clarinets in band gave me his..all put together and everything with the oddest ligature..
Anyho, I get there, and discover that they had a lot of clarinets, so that some of us got stuck with a percussion part for one song. the part was completely confusing, full of squares and circles..

----------


## AnnaCG07

I really don't remember anything from last nights dreams..
I'll post some if I remember anything..

----------


## AnnaCG07

One part on my dream was clear.. 
-I was in the band room, and there was a guy there, and he had these explosives, they looked like matches and when they landed they turned into a little fireball. I had been in the band directors office, and easily dodging them, but then I stepped out. The instrument room was to my right, and the office was to my left. The guy throwing the things was right in front of me.
I can honestly say that is the only time I have ever cussed, when I realized that I was out in the open and he was about to throw this explosive at me.  :tongue2:  He threw one, and I dodged it, it went into the office (where my band directer was sitting) as I pivoted into the instrument room. All I remember after that was my band director telling me sarcastically how nice it was to have this explosive go off in his office.

Another part of the dream, totally unrelated..
-They were after my dad, for what reason, I did not know. What I did now was that they wanted him dead, or theirs. We were shopping, actually looking at the cereals, and I was still worried that they would find us...
 :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

All I can remember about last night's dreams is looking over a field, broken by wooden fences, with a green mountain raising up behind them.
Also, I was in a group....XP
But that's all I can remember..

----------


## AnnaCG07

Okay... :tongue2: 
-I really don't remember my first dream..I do know that it involved guns. I awoke, and thought, I don't want my next dream to be like that. Rolling over, I went back to sleep.

-I was in Civics class, and we had some free time. The teacher was asking what we wanted him to teach us. I thought 'how to lucid dream', hard. He sighed, he didn't really want to, but agree to teach us a simple way to LD (gr..take a HINT?!). Anyho, it involved putting a paper towl roll up to one eye. I remember how close, I would get it just a little then not.

And it truly is unfair. I have a dream about how to LD, and I still do not realize that I am dreaming... :tongue2:  The only LD's I've had is when I'm dreaming and realize that I'm dreaming. I've tried other ways, none that worked...

-The last thing I remember: I was in Science, last class of the day. Something about the door being open..O_o
 :tongue2:

----------


## strinky

Aw, no way! You'll find that the more time you spend thinking about lucidity during the day, the more often you'll see the topic in your non-lucid dreams. I had a dream where bro taught a lucidity class, and most of my recent dreams have involved the subject of dreaming. Here's to hoping that we'll both get better at picking up on it.  :smiley:

----------


## b12

Ah, that sucks! Strinky's right; even i've had experiences like that. I'd say just do more RCs throughout the day or even every time someone says "dream" or you think about dreaming!

----------


## AnnaCG07

:tongue2:  I sure do hope that next time I'll just take a hint.. :tongue2: 
Anyone a fan of Star Trek: TNG?  :tongue2: 
Well, my dream involved someone rather like Q...

-The ship was fading, our chance of saving it was slim. Rather slim; we knew what we needed to do, but doing it fast enough...
We had to save the ship, we were on ground, and outside _he_ waited, with a gun. We had to save it. Someone else did their part, and seconds to spare, I tried to get the right letters on this cube. The time was running out, and it started to spin, fast. Somehow, I still got letters-but the wrong letters. 
WE had lost. I believe it was my mother and I, as we crept out a side entrence, trying to escape without him seeing us. No such luck, he spotted us. We ran hard, laser beams (Star Trek Guns) peppering around us, but not hitting us. 
Now, we were at the home base, sort of like a grounded star ship. We had one last chance left, to access the deserted fighter like craft that was by our ship. The surroundings were desert like, but with hard ground instead of sand. I was to try to reach the fighter, and two men (one being my father) were to act as a distraction. I was crying, because I knew that there was a high chance that they would die. 
They left, and I realized that I could not run with the shoes I had on, which were sandles. I entered one of the rooms, the wall was lined with shoes. Placing my hand on this table, I imagined what shoe I wanted. A shoe appeared, but it was the wrong one. I knew that time was running out. Glancing up, the windows gave a view of the outside, I saw _him_. He had long black hair, perhaps almost to his shoulder. He was right by the window, if he looked down, he would see me. I hurried to get the shoes and get them on, terrified he would see me. Right now was the perfect time to run to the fighter thing. His back was to it, he wouldn't even see me!
I ran from the room, and went to the door that led outside. Because it was restricted to go outside, I gave my name and access code.
The computer told me that person was dead.
He had seen me.
And he had shot.

----------


## AnnaCG07

Okay, the dream was a long one, so I broke it into two posts... ::D: 
Plus it kind of jumps scenes..and I'm not sure what happened in between..

-There was a couple of us. A couple of us that had the powers. Like _him_. He was not really our enemy, perhaps a friend. But to us, he was our mentor. Someone to explain everything. I walked outside, gazing up at the dark sky, looking at the stars that tried to fight our lights. I was waiting for him to come outside, as I had questions. My powers, I'm not sure exactly what they entitled, but powers like him, that's what I did know. I saw a shooting star, and wished that everything would turn out for the better. He came out, just as I was saying a quick prayer. Incredulous, he asked, 'You still believe? After all you have seen, have done, you still believe?'.
I did, how could I not? It was odd, I liked the powers that I had. There weren't many of us, ones who were normal, that had been given powers. In fact, all I remember is that I was not the only one, but I didn't know the others.
Anyway, strangely, I was being to like him, the mentor. He was kind, and was able to answer the questions I had. (I don't remember what the heck these QUESTIONS were, just that there was a lot of them, as what had happened was confusing...and terrifying) 
I was sent on my first mission, it was to help me understand everything. It was me and my friend, Adam, but Adam was on of them naturally. I remember him saying that we were sent to a humble race, to witness their knowledge, or something like that (strangely enough, this took place in the school parking lot :tongue2: ). They were doing something on baby ducks, and I got to hold one. The little chick was rather active, though, and did not want to be held.

Now. I must admit, I really love this dream. Perhaps because of the adventure, or perhaps because of other reasons I don't want to try to explain. But I wish I had been lucid, so that I would be able to enjoy the dream more. Which, of course, just motivates me even more to achieve my goal of being able to LD when I want to, instead of waiting for random dreams that I realize I'm dreaming.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was in High School, and was trying to find my 2nd period class. I remembered that Mom had signed me up for tennis, so I was trying to find that. While I was searching for a tennis place/court, I totally forgot what classes I had. I saw my Dad, who pointed to this reception type desk with a lady. She was elderly, and my Dad was saying how with a name like Venus, she was probably mean. 
Anyho, I got my schedule from her, and set off once more in search of the tennis room. I passed a nurisng room, computer room, all these rooms but found nothing.
Then I entered this dark paneled room, with a lady in the middle of it. I asked her if this was the right room. She seemed a little confused as to where I wanted to go. I soon discovered that this room did not belong in the HS, as it moved; and the lady's goal was to kidnap me.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-It was dark outside, and my dad was driving me to school. We were a little late, and I looked in my backpack, realizing that I had left my lunch at home. I asked my dad to go back home, we had enough time. Next time I looked at the car clock, we were running late. I ran inside, got my lunch, ran outside. Now, we were really late. *Strangely enough, almost every time I looked at the clock, it gave me a different time* (*headdesk*) Not that I thought this was weird, I seemed to think that time was just jumping around. All in all, it only made me more worried that we would be late..


*head-meet-desk* I don't believe that I ever shall take a hint.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-My mom was pregnant, and my older sibling that had grown up and married came back home as the due date was neigh. Her husband was cute...I remember that :tongue2: . I woke up and looked at the clock. I knew that by now the birth was probably over, as it was with the other times. We were going to go somewhere, and I went to the bathroom to get ready, older sis and husband were there already.

Odd note: I have one older brother, who is only 16..RC maybe?  ::shock:: 

-A girl from school had dressed me in this odd Jedi costume(so much like Aniken), and band had just ended. I had PE next, and I was rushing there, not to be late. The outfit was quite easy to move in. I got into the gym, and saw that the coach was trying to call order. The band director walks in, as the band room is close to the gym, and whistles, his trademark and everyone goes quite. The coach is by me, and is cussing the band directer under his breath...
--I was explaining to..the..Jedi council what the girl had said when she finished getting the custom just right.

-Me and some other girls were sent to this rural farm family to help out. I adjusted quite easily, as I had always like farm life. The other girls would hide out in the car and use their cellphones. All I got for Christmas was note saying to watch the other girls, so the young family members wouldn't see them, as they lived w/o knowledge of much technology. I was mad.. :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

Note: the Title has nothing to do with my dreams, I'm just feeling festive :tongue2: 

-I had two classes in school, both were new. One was French, the other history. After those classes I had homeroom, and I was talking to my friend, excited.
The dream had started out almost as a book, with words being written across my vision, glowing. Then, the words faded out, and the scene that they were describing came into focus. I was dancing, almost balla I think, and there was this boy, with sort of long black hair. I, of course, had a crush of him, as he was...get this...Edward! (Twilight series) Anyway, he liked me, and I was telling my friend all this before homeroom began. She was like 'real life'? As the book was a book in the dream, and I was telling her that I had just meet a character from the book in real life. Yeah, he was good-lookin'... :tongue2: 
--I think I was kind of lucid...it's hard to explain :smiley:  I think I read the lines, and then it happened (Anyone a fan of Inkspell?  :tongue2: )

-There was a group of us, and we all had black machine(?) guns...I was the youngest, but had proved myself before. I think we were defending a city, or place, against invaders. We were in a forested area, preparing to meet the enemies (I was freaking out, as we were to fight soon..with guns. *Strangely, I was thinking, why can't this dream include swords, didn't the book say swords?*headpalm**)
Our group was small, and we had to combine our group with another group, one that was not fully trusted. One of the men in the small group I was in, was Reed (Star Trek...RC anyone? *headdesk*) and he didn't want to give a gun to the member from the other group that had combined with ours.

-I was leaving for a piano lesson, and hadn't practiced the scale at all, so I was freaking out. It was b minor melodic, or harmonic, I don't remember, and I was trying to remember the relative major (duh, D flat major...I think :tongue2: ) and then I realized that I would have time after school to practice, so I relaxed. 

I awoke in the middle of the night (strangest thing, it's been happening for about a week, I'll just wake up in the middle of the night...) and decided instead of going back to sleep, why don't I try a WILD? Well, I forced myself to stay awake, and turned so that my head was facing the ceiling. I closed my eyes, thinking 'I will have a LD' over and over...My thoughts began to go abstract, I don't remember them exactly, but I do remember realizing that they were becoming abstract, and then opening my eyes to try again. I think I got some HI (or something like that) with images...but then I feel asleep.

I've noticed an odd theme..all the men (prominent men, ones that are purely figments of the dream..mostly) have semi-long black hair...O_o What's odd is that I don't know any boys/men that look like that.. :tongue2: 

Also: I started looking for an adopter today=D Hopefully I'll find someone :smiley:

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was seeing a family, British, perhaps some royalty in their blood. It had been some years since I had last seen them, I was but a passive observer. The twins had been grounded, but the family had received this gift, a trip. One on the twins was saying perhaps they could say they wouldn't go, the other said that they were not that desperate. I then saw the older brother, not by much. He look soo much like his father, same weathered face, same busy eyebrows. The father had died, how, I'm not sure. 

-I was doing a math problem, outside, with the rest of my class, though I couldn't see them. I remember walking down the street, it was very bright, but every now and then, I couldn't see (this has happened before in my dreams, going blind). Anyho, the graph was a V (absolute value graph) and even in the dream I loved working on it. I finally got the solution, it was one of the x^2 + x ect.
--Though really that's wrong. An absolute value graph looks more like y= 2|x+4|-9
 ::D: 

-We were taking a trip. My dad was coming home from work, and then we would leave. I went inside to tell Jeremy, and he had this big party going on inside. I then went to pack, which is where the dream took an odd turn. 
Suddenly, I was watching two couples as the drove in a golf cart around the house. They were us, our parents, and our parents friends, but without kids. The other couple was supposed to have like ten kids, and my parents were talking about if they would take the plunge to have two. I knew that this wasn't right, that they did have ten kids.

-It was a slash between a movie and reality. It was LOTR like the fourth. It started out with Aragorn, modern day. He did not remember anything from what had happened...
--After that it gets confusing, with plot twists ect. What I will say is this: *I think I was at least partly lucid* as I knew that I didn't belong in the book, and was adding myself in, I was influencing what was happening.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

> -I was doing a math problem, outside, with the rest of my class, though I couldn't see them. I remember walking down the street, it was very bright, but every now and then, I couldn't see (this has happened before in my dreams, going blind). Anyho, the graph was a V (absolute value graph) and even in the dream I loved working on it. I finally got the solution, it was one of the x^2 + x ect.
> --Though really that's wrong. An absolute value graph looks more like y= 2|x+4|-9



Heh, I'm learning that in math right now. Not neccessarily absolute values, but parabolas and stuff.

----------


## AnnaCG07

Parabolas are fun ::D: 
I just thought it was funny that I was actually doing and finishing a math problem..in my dreams..O_o
 :tongue2:

----------


## strinky

Ah, math is haunting your dreams now. That's happened to me a few times - and dreams are supposed to be our break from the world (especially academically). At least you enjoyed it - my math dreams have been along the lines of never-ending exams. Nightmares.

Too bad you can't remember more about that LotR 4 dream - it sounds interesting, especially as you were slightly lucid. Maybe you'll see a few things throughout the day that will help you remember.

By the way, I like your avatar.  :smiley:

----------


## AnnaCG07

Thanks Link's cool :smiley: 
The LOTR dream..it got confusing, I made a ring, thin gold, and he received it. Then he was Headmaster at Hogwarts, fighting off these demons..then he was being told who did he want with him on his trip, with a list of names from celebs to LOTR characters.. ::shock:: 
 :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was in the band room, first period. These boys had been put in charge of hooking up the TV, as this was our off day. Going into the instrument room, I couldn't find my clarinet, until I realized that I had left it in home. My only hope of not getting in trouble would be to spending the rest of the period making sure that we didn't play. Well, the boys hooking up the tv had no idea what they were doing, so I helped them. I was trying to plug the last cord in somewhere, when I looked down at the small group of people sitting in front of the tv. One of the boys had released about three large rats. I barely contained a laugh, still working on the tv. Surprisingly, most people thought it was funny.
We were about to leave when the inercome came on. It was the principle and the end result was that he wanted to shut the band program down, for some reason that we had caused. I was really mad, ranting to my friend as we walked to our next period. 
It was PE.
((Now, I have Health/PE 2nd period, and I just finished the Health sememster, next semester is PE, and I've been worrying about it..))
I was glad that we didn't think much, but we walked into the room, and I realized that we were a small class, perhaps six of us, all girls. The coach was sitting at his desk, and I realized that I didn't have the paper that everyone else had, in the dream they had gotten it at open house.
"Sir? I'm sorry, but I wasn't here for open house, so I don't have the paper," I tentatively told the coach, remembering from somewhere that coaches liked to be called sir. 
"That's alright, I'll hand it to you in a minute," the coach voice was kinder that I had expected. I sat down, next to a friend.

Of course, perhaps I should just listen to what my dreams tell me: don't worry about PE. I really should :tongue2: .

----------


## AnnaCG07

I had a LD!! =D
-I was in the band room, really cramped. Then, I was staring at this white wall with something on it. I wondered if it was food, like on a table, then realized that I had just spent the last ten min. wondering that only to realize it wasn't.
I wonder if I'm dreaming, I thought, deciding to bring my hand up to hold my nose and try to breath.
It took my hand forever to do, forever, and I tried to focus on the thing, blinking slowly. Finally, my hand held my nose and I was able to breath through it.
Warm vibrations ripped from my legs up to my head, and my eyelids fluttered. Excited, I pictured the beach. I saw, me on the beach, but everything was drawn like cartoonish. Waves splashed in, drawn. I tried to put myself in like first person, but did not really succeeded. 
Then, I wanted to be riding a horse, but I struggled trying to find out if I was awake or not. I didn't want to be day dreaming and lost the dream....

-In band, I was by my normal piano play, but playing a baritone type instrument. What was odd about this (besides the fact I don't play a baritone) was that it also doubled as a bass, not sure if that was tube or bass guitar...
The guy standing next to be had a guitar that also doubled as a sax...O_o

I have figured it out like such: Some people fear pain, and that hinders their lucid dreaming abilities, they might fear the unknown. Me? I fear that it's not real, that it's only a day dream, that nothing as good as this could actually happen. In order for me to become better at lucid dreaming, I must move past this fear.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I had violin class, and I was leaving the Stadium (which strangely was English class) and tried to follow some directions I had been told. My bag weighed a whole lot and I couldn't find the class. Some teacher told me where it was, it was next door to my house so I went there. It was dark, and cars were going by and I was dragging my bag. Finally I got to the house.
I got a couple of notes out and then the violin wouldn't play (RC anyone?XP) it had fur stuck in the strings..

A little note: I don't play the violin, I only want to play the violin ::D:

----------


## AnnaCG07

Well...the dream, what I remember, which is nothing, was boring.
I think. I remember waking up, and thinking 'how boring' so I didn't really try to remember it..
And now, well, I don't want to try and remember it, because it's probably boring.
Anyho, I think it had something to do with band camp... :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

-we were on vacation, and it was like a sea side resort. We were the only ones left, it was dark. Jeremy had been hurt.

-Perhaps our group was trying to save the rain forest. I'm not sure. Two of them were natives, my friends. Half the time we were escaping the police, running.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-My parents were going somewhere, and I really wanted to go, but they were only taking Jeremy, my brother. Mad, I called them loads when they were gone, without any answer. Then, I had wings, a product of calling them so much.
Don't ask.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was at Hogwarts, first year. Two friends and I were working on homework. We finished all the first years stuff, then moved on to second years stuff.

-I forgot what class I had after band, and was running around. Finally, I remembered it was pe, and so I got there. After that, some other class turned out to be a job of sorts at this DQ type place. I had the hairnet and everything. The strange part of this was that the hair net was extreamly long and purple, if you dropped it before your eyes, basically you began to LD, though it wasn't called LD. I tired once, and got freaked out.

----------


## AnnaCG07

I really do.
My mom was driving me to school, when I realized that I had left my backpack and clarinet back home, and only had a cellphone. I was freaking out, asking her to turn around, but she said it was too late. So I asked her to bring it to school.
In band, the director sent me and some other girls to go do something and I realized that I would miss my mom giving me my stuff. 
Then, I was in the car,with my family, and it was dark (almost all my dreams at/about school take place in midnight black dark skies..O_o) and we were trying to find where to put my stuff. There was a ton of entrances, industrial style.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I forgot the specifics...but I was getting scared. Real scared. Dead bodies, ect. Then, things got worse. I don't want this to happen, I thought.
I can fly. I took off running, and jumped, closing my eyes. I was afraid that I was going to hit the ground, but I told myself *this was a dream*, and that I wouldn't hit the ground. So I imagined myself falling, just falling. 
Other snippets from this dream: under water, at the bottom, finally warm. I was also breathing underwater..


      Now, it wasn't like I was lucid, but I knew that it was a dream, and that I could change it to something better. But in the dream this was nothing new..

----------


## ninja9578

> but I knew that it was a dream



That's the definition of a lucid dream.   :smiley:   There is a wide range of lucidity and you were at the bottom, but still lucid.  You just gotta get up to higher levels of lucidity, but that's why I'm here  :smiley:   Cheers

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was basically in the show...anyho, they were driving this wagon full of crops somewhere, and I was running ahead, they were going fast so I had to fun fast, but it wasn't that hard. Then, they stopped, as did I. I heard a meow, and looked around, seeing a dog (RC anyone? XP). He was white, and very cute. I was holding him when the owner reached where I was at, as he was out walking his dogs. He was blind, and old, and these dogs were his life. I felt so bad for him, what if something happened to his dogs? He would be devastated...

----------


## AnnaCG07

I have decided to now start putting my dreams in blue and the commentary in this cool red. =D

-I was in a store, and getting some supplies. The rest of my group was waiting for me outside, and there was one main thing I had to get. Well, I got that, but it needed to be warmed up, and there were some microwaves in the back. The only problem is that the HS v-ball couch was back there and in the dream I was scared of her. I did go back there, and was warming the thing up when when she asked if I wanted any of the cut up pieces of bananas that she had. I had seen that they had been out too long, gaining a brownish color, so I said just that. A minute later, the lady asked something about why didn't I want them, in a defensive like matter. I was babbling something about 'miss, good' ect.  :tongue2: 

-We were on vacation, on a boat not far from the shore, which was some populated city. The water was ice, and I was walking on it, but some parts weren't thick enough for me. The odd part about this, is that I was using something to hold myself up...oh, like I had ties to somewhere so that even if I fell, I wouldn't go under.
--Same vacation. We were in our room, which was more like a hut in the wilderness, though it was quite big. My brother and I were climbing these nets to get to our beds, which were a platform above the ground.

----------


## AnnaCG07

Yeah. Well. I kind of totally forgot my dreams..
Perhaps I'll remember some snippets.. :Sad:

----------


## AnnaCG07

-There was a group of us, and it was set in the future. We were finishing up our mission(yet another mission! :tongue2: ) and needed to get out without any detection. Our 'guns' (which resembled a small hairdryer..O_o)  were rather like Star Trek (the newest series) fazors, or however that is spelled. One of the leader had made sure that mine was set on a low stun. Just as I was getting outside, I met up with one of the locals, a man. Quickly, I tired to pull my gun out, but in was in my pocket, which was small. He asked something to the effect of 'what's that?'
"You want to see it?" I asked, figuring that I could draw it out slowly then stun him. He said yes, so I slowly drew it out. Quickly I fired a couple bolts of light, that went right through his chest, not harming him. I pushed the control up, so that it was almost near the fatal. I warned him, and then shot, but nothing happened. He said something about how they could not hurt him, some technical explanation. I was simply annoyed by this. The rest of my group came out, and saw him, saying how he would just have to come along. 
I was just mad that I could not stun him, so I grumbled.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Holy use of colors batman!  ::D: 

Haha I just totally had a vision of a random lady blowing her head off with a hairdryer. The demise of women everywhere.

----------


## AnnaCG07

:tongue2:  That's odd imagery..

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

lol, I'm just weird like that.

Is that Zelda in your avatar, btw?

----------


## AnnaCG07

XD
Technically, it's Link, the main character in the Zelda games :smiley:

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Cool. I used to play way back when GB Colors were the shniz, but then I somehow managed to get Link, I guess, stuck in a house and then it wasn't fun anymore.  :Sad:

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I knew it was a dream. Kind of. I was with my family, and we were shopping for plants. Anyway, we went into the castle, and I was thinking 'Oh, this is just like home! And since its a dream, I can come back!' (*headdesk*) Anyway, there were people there, but they were 'frozen'. I looked around, and saw shops and such, but none manned of course. I thought of all the things I could do when people were actually here. I saw a group of the people, all sitting down in these chairs. Recognizing some of them as my friends, I decided to try and unfreeze them. Touching one of them, I thought of something that interests me, and I felt this warm glow that went through my touch, unfreezing them. I realized that I didn't have to touch them, only gazing, which helped unfreeze a lot of people who weren't sitting down. Some were frozen in movement, as if they didn't know what hit them. One of the girls I couldn't unfreeze, so I took her face in my hands, and thought of the stars, and of nature. I felt the warm glow go through me, through my hands and into her face, unfreezing her. 
This, all in all, was not a good idea. First, it was cool. I saw my friend, and we decided to see the shopping that was on the second level. But this meant leaving my parents, which for some reason I didn't want to do. I told Mom that they could follow us to the mall. I remember my friend and I in a clothing store.
And that's were things took a turn for the worse. I started to get scared, people were different. When I got scared, I told myself "This is a dream. I can change this". (This had been happening recently, whenever I start getting scared in a dream, I realize that it's a dream, and can change it, though I don't get fully lucid)
But I never could change it. I would try, then realize that nothing would change. They, the people there, thought we (family and other members of the all mysterious 'group') had came there to take over. I tried to assure them that we hadn't, but they didn't listen. I overheard someone talking about daily life there, and realized that it wasn't like Earth, it wasn't a place I would want to stay at all. 
I was trying to get away. I knew that if I got outside this castle/place, that I would be able to change the dream. I had jumped, and tried to get to the window, but the head guy grabbed me, pulling me back from the window. They weren't gonna let me escape. 
Then it kept getting worse. Ya know, in the movies when they do a 'jump-scene'? Yeah, that kept happening.
I was kind of getting through to them, trying to make them understand that 'we come in peace' ( :tongue2: )...

----------


## AnnaCG07

About the title? No reason, just a random word that popped into my head ::D: 

-We, the band, had traveled somewhere, and now I was trying to pick a bus as we were going back. There were a lot of them, I finally settled on one. Going up the steps, someone gave me my Clive Cussler book I was reading, so I wouldn't be bored on the way back.
-I was sitting at my computer in home, and for some reason, did a RC. The RC I always use is to plug my nose and try to breath through it, it has worked for me before. I was able to breath through my closed nose.
This was odd to me, but I wasn't sure. 'This can't be a dream' I thought to myself. Tired, I went to lay on my bed, deciding that if it was a dream I would change the scenery, but the dream faded out.(*head-meet-desk*)

-I was with three friends, spending the night in this castle of sorts. We had some wine, it was a little to...er, sour? Anyho, this butler or guy came in, someone was lost. We all went to go help find the boy. The glass of wine spilled against my ankles.

-I don't remember much about this dream, only that I was arguing with someone about political views. 

-I was looking at the sky, and saw two moons. This confused me. I was like 'wait, there are only two moons in my book! If there are too moons here, than I have to rewrite that scene!!'....


How many times can you hit your head against the desk? =K
Really, how did I not know I was dreaming?!

----------


## AnnaCG07

So I woke up this morning, and laid there, thinking about my dream. Basically it was snippets of little dreams. Sitting up, I suddenly forgot _everything_... ::shock:: 
So yeah....all I remember is just small little details..

 
-I was watching someone play an acoustic guitar.

----------


## AnnaCG07

Green=Lucid


- I was in the house, and it was dark outside, like night time. I looked around, but could not find my coat. The coat was an expensive Christmas gift, so I was trying to find it. Someone stole it! I thought. I was walking through kitchen towards my room and for some unknown reason, I did a RC, and realized that I could breath through my nose even when I had closed it. I realized that I was dreaming, as warm vibrations went through my legs.(I'm rather proud of what happens next. Before I went to sleep last night, I thought-if I realize I'm dreaming, the first thing I will do is go to this overlook, in a forest that I had imagined. From there, I can figure out what I want to happen.)
I tired to go to the overlook, closing my eyes and concentrating, and I got close, but in the end was unable to reach it. Opening my eyes, I decided that I would just fly. So, I tried to push through the walls and roof, but they wouldn't move for me. 
Then, I found myself in the back of this grocery store, heading outside. Getting outside, I thought of wings on my back and tried to fly. Closing my eyes, I felt myself gaining altitude, but I was also falling. Raising my arms to look like Superman I found that I could easy fly to the top of these trees. I remember reading a post where someone wondered if you felt the trees when you hit them. (Note: I did not read any such post... :tongue2: )
I landed in them, thinking how glad I was this was a dream, because in real life the tops of the trees where too thin to support my weight.
Now I was trying to decide what I wanted to happen. I was flying over Ireland with two friends, one a boy a couple of years older than me. I knew he was David, who I knew on-line, there was another girl with me, but I forget her name. 
We saw fields and houses (For some reason, this dream, and a lot of my others, take place at night, where the sky is always dark)
and finally flew into one with LOADS of beds. We realized that this was a setting for a reality TV show in Ireland, and met one of the guys on the show. I thought how cool this was, as I had not expected it to be like this. That made me glad, it meant that my dreams would have more adventure, that I would not know everything that would happen. Leaving the house, we continued to fly as I try to think of something to do next. I think of Bonanza, an old TV show, and think that would be cool.
So, me and my two friends are now at this house rather like Bonanza. I'm like the narrator, laying out who is who. I tell my friends that we are family, with one younger sister. My 'dad' gives me this armadillo skin, and I realize that I am to put spice on it and roast it.(This 'skin' was like a thin rubber casting of the armadillo)
But I can't think of how to do this. There are some strangers in our house, and I know that some event is happening, and that they will be gone soon.
Already, I am thinking of what adventure I want after this Bonanza one. I settle on TNG, and try to figure out how to spice the dang skin.

-(I'm no sure how lucid I was for this one) I was at my friend Ashley's house and looking through her telescope. There was this BIG thing in the sky, about the size if you put your hand to the sky. I knew this was Mercury, and looking through her telescope I saw it devour two stars, one of which was Sirius. I was telling her how I had never seen this at home.




When I woke up this morning, I first thought about my dreams, and then remembered my LD. I was soo happy XD I got up to write some details done to make sure I didn't forget it. Then I went back to bed for about an hour =D. I actually had to get up early this mornin' 8 am but I did not feel tired at all..O_O I was too excited that I had had a LD

----------


## ninja9578

I'm never tired after waking up from an LD, even if it's early.  Long flying ones are fun aren't they  ::D:

----------


## AnnaCG07

Yes, flying is fun ::D:  ::D:

----------


## AnnaCG07

-They had dug a hole on the side of our house, and water was coming from it, as if we had hit an underground spring. I was mad as I glanced over the fence, 'cause I saw that they had chopped down the trees which my neighbors had worked hard on. They had little kids who like those trees.
Then it got worse. The water flooded everywhere, and I mean everywhere. It was pretty bad, if you were any one in a 'lowland' you had perhaps a foot of standing water. Now, I was searching for someone, they had gotten lost. I was running over these marches/type thing and fell. I fell over this hill side, at the bottom was a little wooden pier over a lake, on the pier were two boys. I really didn't want to fall into the lake, as I don't think I was supposed to be out here.
I tried to grab something, but couldn't.
"I don't want to fall into the-"
my words were cut off short as I fell into the lake.
I breathed under water.
Okay, do I want to become lucid? I wondered. I rather liked this dream...
I decided to become lucid, so I closed my nose and breathed through it.(This normally makes me fully lucid)
I settled on Bonanza as what I wanted to happen..the problem is I could never get it to happen. Long story short, I could never get the dream to behave.. :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was on the computer, and knew that soon I had to leave for school. Glancing down at the computer clock, I saw it was nearly mid-day. Amazed, I realized that I would get to school just a little late...
Then I learned that my computer clock was off, and that I had to leave now. So, I grabbed my stuff. I had five books I wanted to carry, but could only get acouple of them. I grabbed on, and remembered the last line I read-
"Ighard looked at me, his eyes wide, "You just released the parallel world into ours," he voice told me faintly." Yeah, so I got that book. Now I was at the school.
 Well, not exactly. I was really in a supercenter, trying to get to the band room. I had stopped to help someone and finally took off at a run towards a back door that led across a big room, to a small hallway. On the left was a room that we normally met in, the dream told me, but it was empty. I saw, instead, that we were all to go in the room on the right. So I did.



Personally, my fav. part is the book. I've never read a book like that so now I want to read it  :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

-All I remember was that it had something to do with Jupiter and Saturn..O_O



And then my brother's alarm went off, waking me up. I was just annoyed that in one hour or so I would have to get up..-_-

----------


## Burned up

> -All I remember was that it had something to do with Jupiter and Saturn..O_O



And very symbolic they are too.  Our largest planets and, to astrologers, the enhancer and the destroyer (or something like that).  Two large bodies with opposing forces.  Perhaps they represent two significant people in your life?

D'oh I'm rambling.  The explanation is longer than the dream.   :bedtime:

----------


## AnnaCG07

> And very symbolic they are too. Our largest planets and, to astrologers, the enhancer and the destroyer (or something like that). Two large bodies with opposing forces. Perhaps they represent two significant people in your life?



Er...well, I think I dreamed about them because I recently saw a documentary about those planets.. :tongue2: 
But thanks for the comment!  :smiley:

----------


## AnnaCG07

(1/17/08)-I was running down the hill by my house with my French friend Sixtine(Who is...in FranceO_o) We were neck and neck and I was laughing as she cut to the left, I did not think that it would help her get ahead, but it did.

(1/18/08)-I remembered watching someone on TV buy some land, it was like a vacation home type land, without a home. We bought some, as it was very cheap. It was a beautiful lake, with a jut of land protruding on the far left. I went swimming, on this raft, that rarely was above water. I see something that vaguly looks like the tail of a crocodile, and close my eyes, trying to to think about that. I fall from the raft, and my dad comes out, trading the faulty raft for a paddle..which didn't help much. I got back to the ground though.

----------


## AnnaCG07

- I was being bullied(/abused) by these people, and I could do nothing. I was at school, and we were by a teacher, so one of the guys who hit me couldn't do much. I was so mad I hit him, but knew I would get hit later. Then the teacher was gone, and he started kicking me. It hurt, and I could not fight back. Could not nothing to protect myself.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was in the middle of a store like Kholes (or however you spell that) with some other women looking at George Formen's and attempting to cook on one. We (for some reason this was very clear) were standing on this blue carpet.


At this point, I awoke, as I wanted too. I was going to try to attempt a WILD with my wonderful adopters' method, 99 breaths, I think it is called. So, I relaxed and started the 99 breaths. I was worried that I was not doing it right, as, while my thoughts wondered/became abstract, I did not see much of HI. The next thing I knew, I was on my side, with warm, strong,vibrations ripping through my legs. 


-I knew I was dreaming, but I was freaked out. Imagine the worst/scariest thing you have ever experienced and then times it by two. Even though I knew I was dreaming, I could not change anything. I don't remember exactly what had happened, but I was on my bed, it was dark, and I was crying, and trying to get away. But I couldn't. I knew, somehow, that what ever had frightened me was coming back. And I couldn't get away.
Then I was in the adjourning bathroom, and was trying to keep the dream from freaking me out. I was standing in front of the mirror, trying to keep my mind off what had happened. I saw the dog sitting by the bathtub, and I knew she was dead. I tried my best to ignore everything but my reflection, thinking that if I keep my mind off of what had happened, I would be able to change the dream to something better.



So, technically, I suppose this was a 'success' but it was extremely frightening, and I wish it had turned out differently :Sad: . I also wish that I could remember what exactly had freaked me out, but I do remember how bad it was, how much I just wanted to get away. 
Besides the fact that this was no fun, it also brings something else to light. Normally, whenever a dream starts to turn into a nightmare, I attain some level of lucidness, enough to change it to something better. Recently, in the few dreams that start to turn to the nightmare, I try to change it, but am unable to do so.

----------


## ninja9578

Whoops, sorry  :tongue2:   Next time something bad happens and you want to get away just close your eyes and you'll probably wake up in a different dream.

----------


## AnnaCG07

:smiley:  I'll try that next time

----------


## AnnaCG07

- I was looking out the window, at the snow at the ground. It had snowed last night, and we got out of school. Towards the end of this short dream, I realized that it was a dream...but thought that's okay, at least it was a nice dream.

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

Snowing in the south? You guys can keep the cold, I'll take the 90 degree weather.  ::D:

----------


## AnnaCG07

:tongue2:  Yeah, rare I know :smiley:  Eh, but there's a chance tonight..xD

-My parents and I were in the car, and I wanted to drive out of the parking lot. In the dream I was 16, so, while my mother did not like it, she allowed me to drive out of the parking lot. I tried to mimic my parents movements to turn on the turn signal, and eventually got it.

----------


## AnnaCG07

1-25-07:

-There was a war, and I was fighting for one side. I had a er..rifle? Yeah, I don't know, it was long. Anyway, there was a boy from school on our side, and he doubted that I would be of much use. I was out collecting bullets, I just had my scope with me, I found that if the bullet fit into the scope it was the right size, when I saw him. He saw my scope, and seemed surprised that I had it. I was confused, as I could not see how you could shoot without the scope, and he was saying that some did.
Then my father was driving me home in this truck, and it was raining real hard.


1-26-07:

-A girl from school, who used to be on the flag line with me, had invited me, and a couple other girls, to a sleep-over. I asked my parents, and my father was not too happy about it. I told them that I would just stay for the movie, and then come back home. There was one thing I was given, to presuade my parents. I had this silver cd, that was for me, and when you put it in, someone started talking. The other thing was this blank, almost rubber mock cd. I put it in there, and it started playing the same thing. This convinced my parents.
My mother was driving me there, we were on a freeway, as the obviously her home was far away. The road was drenched in the sweet sun, and beautiful green forests were on bother sides of the road. I was just telling my mother how beautiful the trees were, when suddenly they thinned out, and we were walking through them. It was beautiful, there was a pathway above our heads, and I was wondering if you would even be able to walk on it, as it was twisted. There were animals, and I was telling my mother that I thought we were at the zoo, we had gotten off track, but she wouldn't listen to me.
Then I was there, alone. I'm not sure where 'there' was, but I did know that this building involved vampires, both good and bad(I'll admit, I've been reading the Twilight Series.. :tongue2: )There was something that I was not supposed to know, but I wanted to. I was sent, almost like a holodeck there, to school, but things were different. I was standing in front on my English teacher. I had forgotten her name, and these other girls were talking to her, giving me odd looks. I glanced at the name on the door, and was confused. That wasn't her name, but everyone seemed to be using it.
Then I was back, back at the building. It was time for me to go, but there was an office, and what I wanted to know was in there. I went in there, planning on using the excuse I was thirsty if I was caught. I min. the programs on the computer screen without seeing them, and with to the start, knowing that I could get a drink by calling up one of the programs. Then I remembered that there was a water fountain right outside the door, so there went my excuse. I left the office, only to see the head guy staring at me. I decided now was a good time to go.
I called my parents on the cell phone, apologizing for the late time, lying and saying that the movie just ended.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-It HAD snowed and there was no school. Later on in the day, Mom was explaining why Jeremy had taken the Ford, as we had four different directions to go and only two cars. Then I heard something and thought 'hey that sounds like Jeremy's alarm clock.'

And then I woke up ::shock::  And it was my brother's alarm clock. I was annoyed that it was a dream, and waited. If my brother went to take a shower, than we did have school today. He took a shower, so I tried to go back to sleep, mad.


-We were traveling somewhere, my family and a few others. We were on a old time boat, and I was hanging on the side, terrified that I was going to fall into the sea. We stopped at this coast side little village to wait out some bad weather.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was going to tryout or something on the piano. I had to play two pieces one, minor, and one major; also, I had to have a major and minor scale. I was thinking I would do the waltz, but add some of my Rachmaninoff piece to it for the heck of it (O_o?). I was trying to think of the next piece, and remembered that last time I had done the Czhery (gosh that's spelled wrong) practice and decided to do that. For the scale, I had no idea, and randomly decided to do D scale, and tell the judges that the reason I had chose it, was because 1) it was a major scale 2) it reminded me of Lord of the Rings music..(O_o?)


 :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

-All I remember is that I was playing the clarinet and trying to play something unquie, yet I kept sounding like a passage from 'Santa Fe Trail'.




FYI, Santa Fe Trail is a piece we are playing in band :smiley:

----------


## AnnaCG07

I have not been posting any dreams, mostly because I have been very busy, with school, and with the fact that my (great) uncle just passed away :Sad: 
I wish I could have got the chance to know him better...I rarely saw him..
Anyway, I am going to try a WILD tonight, as my wonderful mentor suggested as see what happens!

----------


## AnnaCG07

-There were three of us girls, all friends for a long, long time. It had been prophesied, long ago, that we would find an angel, but we mostly laughed it off. Then we started these...dreams, for lack of better word. It was night, and we found we could fly. Holding hands, we would fly over houses. One of my friends, the one on my right, wanted to add another girl to our group. She said her name, it was like Devon, and a light appeared shinning from a house below. Thinking that was cool, we tried to reach her, but in vain. Finally we just decided that she was not to be one of us and we moved on. 
It was after the first night that we could do this, it was morning and we had landed on the ground, when I saw this blue arm. It was like watching a glass maker, this blue glass slowly shaped into a little arm, and then a little toddler was in my arms. He was the cutest thing, with long brown hair, and after a while we realized that he was the angel we were prophesied to find. (This next little part was a little confusing, he just suddenly was older... :tongue2: )
Next thing I knew, this little baby had grown up to a young man (young angel really) though we, my friends, and everyone else had not aged...
Anyho, we saw him mostly at night, and he was our greatest friend. His brown hair was shorter, and always messy. 
One of my two friends, the one who had originally been on the left, she was shyer, not as bold as the other one, was having some problems at home. She was very depressed, and I knew that he would go and cheer her up, as he did to any of us when we were down.
I saw what was going to happen. I saw my friend move stuff away from the wall, exposing the wood. I knew that the way he would cheer her up was to 'light' up (she always loved this, even though technically, as an angel, he was not supposed to do this...some rule). This 'light' up thing was like glowing..he could do it so his whole body would glow like what you would expect from an angle, or he could just do it like on his fingertips. 
I realized that when he would try to cheer her up, it would set the wooden wall on fire. There was a rat, basically the embodiment of the enemy, by her bed, I knew that he would make sure the fire would not be able to be put out. Also, the rat would make sure that the angel would not be able to save her. 
And that's what she wanted. 
I rushed, as fast as I could, over to her house, hoping that I was not too late. I blocked the door, trying to keep him out. I knew that he had gotten in anyway, after all, he didn't exactly need a door.  There was the rat, trapped in the entry way that I was in, between the outside door and the one that led into the house. Quickly, I pushed myself up, and stomped as hard as I could on the rats neck. I knew that if the rat was dead, than he would be able to save her, he would be able to put out the fire-if the fire even happened. I stomped on the rats neck hard, over and over again, until I was satisfied that he was dead.

He was leaving now, taking a plane away. We were all sad about this, I had not seen him since I had tried to keep him out of her house, and now my dad was driving behind his car as we went to see him off at the air port. He was in the back, and looked through the back window shield at me, as if to ask if I had been able to kill the rat. I was just so relieved that everyone had turned out okay, I grinned at him giving him a 'rock on' sign. He laughed silently, and grinned back, tentatively mimicking my 'rock on' sign.
Before he left on the plane, he promised us that he would be back. My dad, who had drove me there, was doubtful, going like 'yeah right'. I told him that he would be back, the next night. We all understood that it wouldn't be like before, now we would only see him at night, and it would be more like a lucid dream.




-whew- That was a long one!

----------


## AnnaCG07

Ekk...it's been some time since I last posted!
Sorry, been busy, science fair ect.  :smiley:

----------


## Astroman129

I've realized that a lot of your dreams take place at school, more specifically, in the band room.

Whenever you go to school, do an RC. Then, whenever you go into the band room, do an RC.  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Need more posts from Anna, empty dreams journals make me sad.  ::cry::   I hope you're still doing RC's when you use an instrument  :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

Sorry I have not posted :Sad:  Most of my dreams have just been snippets..

-I was at a game department, listening to the guy work there complain about how Harvest Moon for the Wii was supposed to come in yesterday, but they keep delaying it. 


Yes, you're right, a lot of my dreams do take place in the band room- including my first LD..and the second LD.... :tongue2:  
I'll try and do a RC whenever I get to school, and whenever I go into the band room..which is a lot :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

Okay, I tried to remember to do a RC whenever I went into the band room, and whenever I played the clarinet=)


-I was in the band room after school, watching the beginners practice, there was some of my friends there also. I grinned, and then walked to the door. My clarinet was out, and the reed hit the door. Worried, I checked it as I walked outside, but it had not chipped. 

-I was reading a knock off HP novel. It was good, and I was thinking that it had to be, as it was published, and not just a fan-fic.

----------


## AnnaCG07

This one is small...and strange..

-I was laying down, on the edge of my bed. I saw a dark hand, offering to help me up. I was worried that I if I took I would get lost in the dream, a LD, I knew. I did not want to take the hand because I was worried about what would happen.
I didn't take the hand.

-There was an intruder in the house, and I was worried. He had a gun.

-We, me and a friend, had to head somewhere where we had to make a speech. We were both worried about it, but then I realized that we had to go somewhere else..so perhaps we did not have to make a speech.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was in Civics after school was over, and it was dark. I was really hoping someone would turn the lights on, because I was about the fall asleep.

This has happened in many dreams-including the one above. In the dream, it doesn't bother me, but when I wake up it does.
You see, in some dreams I can't move...like in the above dream, my head leaned backwards, and I knew that I couldn't move it, and I could do nothing to not fall asleep. In some other dreams, I lay down, and be unable to get up, or something like that. Freaks me out thinking about out it=)

----------


## AnnaCG07

-It was one of those dreams were I couldn't see. I fought against the blackness, trying my best to open my eyes, though nothing I did would give me sight for more than a second.

-I was playing some music with this group. I remember thinking how familiar one part was. I had already played it before, I remembered on the whole notes it was like a small _fp_. It was a song we had played at band.

I'm not sure if I remembered in the dream, or if it was when I was thinking about the dream, but the song was 'Hymnsong Variants', a piece we are playing for contest.  :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

For nearly a month now, my dream recall have only been little snippets...=/
Hopefully I can improve that..
Oo! I just had, like, an very...er..odd idea! xD I was lurking on the forms, and saw someone talking about music and LD; someone else said they were sad that they had no alarm clock on their ipod. 
I looked at mine, and saw that it DID have an alarm clock, and I could pick what play-list that it would play at a certain time. This means that in the middle of REM (? Er maybe) a familiar song will start to play. This could wake me up (perfect for WBTB) or help me become lucid in the dream I am in ::D: 
I'm not sure when to try this...I would _like_ to do it when I don't have to get up early in the morning, but I'm not sure when exactly that would be. I might try tonight...=/

----------


## AnnaCG07

I'm planning on trying the music tonight...hopefully :tongue2: 
Last night, I awoke in the middle of the night, and thought, hey great time for WBTB! So I kept my eyes open on the ceiling, for some reason not feeling tired at all..
Well. I feel back asleep..next time I'll take the time to actually wake up more... :smiley:

----------


## AnnaCG07

Well. Long story short: it did not work. I went to bed with my ipod alarm set, stuck one ear phone on and went to sleep. I awoke at six (I had set it a touch before four), realizing that it had not worked. I believe what happened was that it worked, but it was too low... ::?:  Anyho, I did not think I had enough time to try a WBTB. I did have some dreams though...


-I was running away/putting something off that I really did not want to do. I had this piece of cardboard. I would throw it on the ground, it would slide along, and I would jump on, sort of like a skateboard. 

-My mother and I were on a boat, like a cruise. Looking out the window I saw that the sea was drawn back, dried up, for about a mile. We had to get off the boat halfway through to catch a taxi. We were traveling to a family reunion. I was on a motorcycle/four-wheeler while my mom took a cab. I got pulled over 'cause I was carrying a pitchfork..O_O

----------


## AnnaCG07

Eh, I forgot what I was gonna write..=P
I did have a dream last night...but I forgot it..=K

----------


## AnnaCG07

Nothing much in dreams, these last few days...
Just snippets. =/

----------


## AnnaCG07

Sorry, I'm such a procrastinator. I have dreams, just don't want to try and put them down.. :smiley: 
Anyho-


-I was driving a car, practicing. I had no license, but was not afraid of getting pulled over.

-We had the chance to unless this "stuff" that would change humans into two sub-races (sort of). I was not sure, I was talking with someone about it, saying how I could not decided. There was a committee, a board that was to make this decision. The person I was talking to said not to worry, that (get this) Ronald Reagan was coming to help us with the decision.
--Obviously we had released it. Some time, a month, a year had passed. One 'sub-race' was tall, athletic, quick, augmented (sorry I just love this word) reflexes. The other? Well...basically the opposite. Almost like normal, but a touch worse. Not so athletic, not so tall and lean. I had turned into the 'first' sub-race, tall, lean ect. I was talking to the other sub-race, we were separated into two areas that we lived in. They could not live where we were, they couldn't breathe the air for long. I was realizing that they (the other sub-race) felt a little resentment to my sub-race, as we were you know, 'better' in some areas.

----------


## AnnaCG07

(3-16-08)-
We were in Washington DC, a school trip or something. We were in a museum of some sort and asking this lady, who was some sort of princess. Anyho, I saw a manuscript, and asked if she was the one writing a HP fan-fic. She said that she was.
I was walking away, as I thought it was over. This man, over 45 a slightly overweight a kind of balding, started to walk beside me. We were walking up a stairwell and he started to talk to me. He was saying something about how I did not introduce my character name well. I was confused, as he had said 'Aeryn', which is the MC of my novel. But not many people have read my novel. We reached the top of the stairwell, and he turned toward me. 
'Betcha didn't think Sarah looked like this,' he grabbed me, around the waist.
Freaked out, I scream, and a person working there, who was cleaning something, rushed over.
There was a crowd that had gathered, and I huddled on the floor. 
'I'm okay,' I told everyone, wishing that no-one would look at me. I just wanted to forget everything. 


Sarah is this girl on-line who is helping me with my novel by editing and critiquing it.

(3-17-08)

-We, my band, was traveling to some concert. We were on bikes and on a dirt road. It was only some of us, and I was unsure of were exactly we were going and what exactly we would do when we got there.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was at this boarding type school. The whole day, I was having trouble seeing. I would see glimpses, then I couldn't see really anything. I remember chasing after a v-ball, and my eyesight going out, so I almost blind trying to pick the ball up. 
Anyho, I was showering before this PE type class (and accidentally turned the water on my clothes) and was almost done, I was taking longer then anyone else. My band director (real life) came in, saying how we needed to get out there. I walked out of the shower stall, and had this horrible trepidation. Somehow, I just _knew_ that something horrible was gonna happen if I went out there. Out of reflex, I did a RC..which failed. I did another one that failed as well. 
I was thinking 'hey, that explains why I couldn't see like the whole day! It's a dream!"
I remember laying down, somewhere, thinking Okay, I've got to work on this control thing! (I can be horrible at controlling my LD)
Then I was standing by my friend, with two older (as in their 80s) were standing in front of us, briefing us on what we were about to do (some sort of mission (what a surprise). I don't remember much of what they were saying, except for one part. 'Be careful not to hurt them'. We had to sneak through the subway type system, and they warned us not to hurt the innocent pedestrians. I turn to my friend, whispering as soft as possible...
"But this is a lucid dream, we can't hurt anyone..?"
I had this horrible feeling that this was not a dream at all.
One of the guys had smiled, as he had heard, saying it wasn't wrong to ask questions.

Time had passed, and perhaps it was a different setting all together..
I was part of this almost 'underground' group..it's hard to describe.. I was setting in this bar/restaurant, playing some card game with a person. I had hurt myself, perhaps broken my leg. I saw the head guy standing around  the podium. I had a laptop, and knew that if I was in trouble, their was this easy sign to do, and I would get help. 
The leader of the opposing people played, incognito...though we both knew who each other was. 



I'm not sure if I was lucid for the second part...I may have been...
Also, I think I'm getting a little better with LD..better seeing them and recognizing them (though my control sorely needs some help.. :tongue2: )

----------


## AnnaCG07

-grumbles-
My ipod did not wake me up, as I had set it for the alarm.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I, for some reason, wanted to leave school. So I walked out into this little room that had glass so you could look inside the school. The doors were on the other side. I heard a sound, and so that officer on the other side of the glass. He had not seen me, by had heard someone go out into the glass room.
'You can't leave,' he called out, as a student would get in trouble for leaving school by themselves. 
Scared, I quickly, bent down, hiding behind a cabinet/table, hoping he wouldn't see me. I pulled out my cellphone, quickly thinking up some lie that would explain what I was doing if I was caught. I couldn't think of anything that would really work. 
Either I did a RC or something, but I realized I was dreaming. 
'Sweet! Now, he _can't_ see me, he _can't_ see me,' I was still worried about being caught, but realized that I had to power not to. Elated, I turned my thoughts to what I had planned to do if I ever had a LD. Quickly pushing ideas out of my mind, I focused on one: (which was Star Trek I'll admit)...
(rest of LD is recorded where no one can read it ::roll:: )

Right now, that's all I can remember, just the LD. I have a feeling that I had other small dreams that weren't LD, but I can't remember them.
Also, the reason I didn't record the rest of the LD here is because it's private :smiley: 
What I will say is that I was able to change my surroundings xD

----------


## ninja9578

Oh Anna, do I have to yell at you for LD sex too?  :tonguewiggle: 

Looks like you're getting lucid on a more regular basis now  ::D:

----------


## AnnaCG07

:Oops: 
No, nothing like that...
And yes, it does seem that I'm having more LD.  :smiley:

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was in the backyard. The sun was setting, but was still high. We were going somewhere, and everyone was getting into the van. I, somehow, realized I was dreaming. 
It was dark. My mom asked if I was coming. I thought, No way! This is a LD and I'm gonna have fun! I told her that I didn't feel well, and wanted to stay home. I remember feeling so distanced from my 'family'. They were just dream characters. My mom was worried that I would get hurt, so she had a car in the back. (O_O) Anyho, I realized how it was now completely odd, and this struck me  as odd. I had been waiting for my family to leave before I tried to do anything. Now they were gone, and I saw shadows, ones without any cause. I realized that if I stuck around here, it would get very, very scary. 
Not wanting this in the least, I tried to change the surroundings. I nearly shouted out what I wanted to happen, but nothing changed.

Now the surroundings were different-more like I wanted. I had just met my mentor/training and would be living with him, along with a couple other students. Him and his wife were gathering some stuff into a box and were gonna show me my room. One of the things they had was an old piano book, filled with some hymns I knew. They showed me the room I would be staying in, it was white walls with a plain white carpet. 
I was outside the room, in this living room type place. The grandfather, who lived with them, had taken a key and opened a chest. In side, I saw people..and realized that it was almost of video of us..yet it was different-as if it was in negative. One of the people turned to us, with an evil type grin saying that it was too late-the evil was released. 
The chest was like a parallel universe, where everything that was good here was evil there. 
-----
I was at church, in the adult Sunday school class and... :Oops: ...had no shirt. I was somewhat embarrassed, and then remembered that, hey this is a dream! No-one is really here. The book we were reading in hand, I returned to the said house. The book we had been reading, dealt with an evil beast, and I realized that it might be the same evil that had been released with the opening of the chest. 




I decided to try a technique I recently read about on the boards. The thread is here...but you lay completely still for like 25 min. It's actually extremely hard.....try it sometime.  :tongue2:  Anyho, I tried before I went to bed, no result I think. I awoke at around 3 am. and though 'hey! great time to try again'. One problem I've been having is waking up completely. I was worried that I would try the technique, and just fall asleep. So I tried to wake up...and then I think I feel asleep..though I believe the LD occurred after this..so..who knows, perhaps it did help.  ::D:

----------


## AnnaCG07

Last night I decided to try the technique again. Laying perfectly still, I felt no urge to move (which made me worry somehow I was doing it wrong). Out of the blue, a vivid, but short, image of this light...kind of like a Victorian time street lamp, hidden behind this tree, the light shining out. It was small, but after it came lights that are hard to explain.. :tongue2:  I suppose you could call it HI (isn't that the right acronym?). It was hard to keep my eyes closed, and I tried to watch the lights passively. Then they were gone, and it was hard to believe they had ever been there. My body started to feel heavy, and my thoughts wandered to abstract. I was unsure of what to do next. While I was wondering, my mind wandered and I had this bright picture of our kitchen, as real as if I was standing in it. It was gone the second I realized it was there.
Then, it felt as if something had touched my arm, so I jerked. 
Annoyed, I tried to the same method again. Once again, the lights danced in the blackness of my closed eyes, though not as bright/long as last time. 
I think I feel asleep after that.. :Sad: 
I thought I should post what happened as it had not happened before (the lights) and also 'cause I can't remember my dreams from last night :tongue2: .

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was with my dad, and realized that I was dreaming. Turning away, I did a RC and it failed. Turning back to my dad, I was worried that the dream would turn bad (nightmarish). I was fixing the sink with my dad, thinking of what I wanted to happened. I did everything-I counted to three, I jumped up and down-but I could not get anything to change.

----------


## AnnaCG07

Quick note-
I'm going on a trip that'll last for a month. Since it's in France, I don't know if I'll have time to post here :Sad: 
Just in case I disappeared, I wanted to explain why :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

:Sad:

----------


## AnnaCG07

Well, I'm back from France-it was great ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  Anna's back, you should try and WILD this weekend.  :smiley:

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was with my French friend and decided to go on ahead to her Physics class. I enter, and try to explain who I was in French. I ended up mostly saying 'Anglias'..The teacher rattled something off, which I looked to the class (which was full of my friends....*head-meet-desk*) and a girl translated as 'yes it's in both French and English, but you can't speak either'. I told the teacher that yes, I did speak English. He took me to the class, which involved going onto the glass lift that went over the river, which freaked me out as I was sure I would fall.

----------


## AnnaCG07

Ekk...sorry about not posting. It's just hard, sometimes to write my dreams down-I can remember them, but am just too lazy to try and explain and put it down in words.. :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was with my mom, and something happened. Out of reflex, I did a RC, and it failed. This annoyed me, as I didn't want to be lucid-maybe I was scared of something happening. I closed my eyes, and tried to jerk myself awake-out of the dream. When this ended unsuccessfully about five times, I finally realized how cool this good be. Closing my eyes, I pictured a castle. It was there when I opened my eyes-I was either in front of it, or in this stone courtyard. There was some people from the other scene, so I looked at each one of them saying 'Leave', and one by one they disappeared.(I remember how easy it was to change the scenery)

-I was in this convenience story with my friends. It was over priced, and they just didn't want to pay for it. (Keep in  mind this wasn't /illegal/, it's what they did, and no one cared) I didn't want to steal one, so I bought a package with two gummy worms for ONE DOLLAR! (What was I thinking?! I should've just stolen it!)

----------


## AnnaCG07

-This dream, was rather an impression than a /dream/. I realized I was dreaming, yet it still retained a bit of dream-y-ness. I thought about what I wanted to happen, and settled on HP.
A week had passed, and I remember how /empty/ my life was in this scenery, how it was not as I had imagined. Realizing that I would rather have my life back, I returned home. 

So, the yellow green was used as it wasn't a full lucid, and a wasn't a dream in the traditional sense, as I remember little visual details, just the emotions.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was flying to France, or somewhere in the US. Once there, there was this little apartment that I was going to stay in. My parents were seeing my off. A girl I know from school was beside me once and she pointed out that Viggo Mortenson was just a couple people a head, which made both of us excited. 
I was feeling real..sad, or homesick the whole time. My parents bought two puppies as kind of a going away gift. They were cute.. :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was with this group, sort like Hogworts scene, end of year. It was supposed to be fun, but my friend and I knew that he(hard to explain) was evil. We were scared, knowing how close everyone was to dying. We hid in the bathroom once.
--The Evil had escaped, and I was in the group chasing it. Everyone was jokingly getting a nickname from this mag. and we knew that one would be the one that would allow us to see this evil-otherwise it was invisible-I came to mine, which was something like
I have a tie to the tree, let us see. 
The person next to me heard me wrong, and I was about to say yeah, that's what I said when I remembered that this might be the one. I muttered what it said and got a glimpse of the evil, a black menator looking this with glowing purple eyes. 
I exclaimed that I had seen it, and the chase was on. 
---We were outside, and it was day. I would mutter the sentence, and for a brief amount of time everyone would be able to see the evil that was attacking us. I also got attacked, but had nothing to defend myself with. It was in the shape of a big cat, pure black with shinning purple eyes, and it said stuff-taunting me-as it jumped to attack me. I was able to shield myself with this mag. looking thing, all the while yelling for help. (I can still remember the impact when the creature leaped and crashed against my shield) 
----There was this empty truck, and when I muttered my line, I saw that the back was full of evil creatures. I told everyone this, running out to it. I had left the mag. behind and forgot the line, saying others. The evil remained invisible, and I tore through the mag. looking for my line, trying many, finally finding my own.

----------


## AnnaCG07

Sorry I haven't posted! =( Sometimes I'm too lazy to try and explain my dreams...

-I was with friends, perhaps over in Pairs, I got the message that my mother had died. I was devastated, thinking about how I will never get to talk to her again, never get to joke around. How I could never see her again. 

I remember that feeling of deep sadness. I actually felt myself come out of that dream, like swimming back to the surface. It hit me, with such relief, right before I woke up, that it was all a dream.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-It was Halloween, and I was in a movie theater with a friend. Oddly enough, my friend was one of the girls from that Jon and Kate plus eight show, yet she was roughly my age. We were watching a scobie-do movie, and a younger sibling:
"Will there be bugs?"
After she asked that, the dry lake bed the characters were in zoomed down to see the bugs. 
Friend had to go to the bathroom, so we both went. 

-My mother and I were with my grandparents and they had this cool camera. My grandpa didn't like the colors it did when it flashed, though I sneaked pictures of him with both. I was showing my grandma pictures, showering her mine, when I realized that my hands were covered in chalk. 

At roughly 3:30 in the morning I awoke, feeling nauseous. While waiting for the feeling to pass (and trying to get images of pasta out of my mind, I think I had been dreaming about that) I decided to try a WBTB. 
I suppose it didn't work, for I feel asleep.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was leaving for a boarding school, and was worried that I had left stuff at home. Finally, we got there and my parents left, and I realized that I had everything. It was an 'okay' school, oddly enough most spoke French. There were odd, but fun, classes-one of them was flying. We were simply getting in shape first, so I'm not sure what exactly 'flying' entailed. 
We had a challenge, each of us got a house, and we had to clean the outside. I got mine done really fast. I realized though, when they looked over one, that I had missed one side-and it was covered in webs, huge ones, ones that looked as if they were meant to catch a human. 
I was inside said house with my parents, when I glanced outside and saw that all the other students were now walking dogs. Realizing that I missed something, I cussed, before running back, and shouting to my mom that I had only said 'shoot'.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-Both of my grandfathers on both side were going to die. We all knew that, and were sad. The last we were to see of them were when they walked into this trailer thing. One of my grandpa's was doing that/had done that, and I was with my cousin.
'Wait, didn't Grandpa die last year?' I asked, confused. We were all confused by this.
(*head-hit-desk*)

----------


## AnnaCG07

I don't remember much about my dreams..
Also, I'm leaving for a convention-thingy, so I won't be back till Sat./Sunday..

----------


## AnnaCG07

I just got back from my convention! Twas loads of fun =D
Last night (or the night before that) I had a LD. Odd thing was, I was lucid for parts, and then not. When I was not lucid, I thought I had awoken from my dream. When I was lucid, I thought I was dreaming.
Anyho, the important part of the LD was that when I first realized I was dreaming, things started to turn nightmarish (like usual). I, though, did not freak out that much, and knew that as long as it was dark, it would be bad. Not too long ago, I decided if I had a LD, I would turn the surroundings to day, as I normally don't have nightmarish issues during day.
And I did this!
It was dark, and I was starting to get scared, so I turned and looked at the moon. I just _knew_ that I had the power, and I thought for the sky to turn to day. I focused on that hard, knowing that it would happen.
Took a couple of seconds or so, but the clouds moved, and it turned to dawn. =D
Which is good for me, because I have problems controlling my dreams. I remember, in one of the non-lucid parts, explaining to my friend one of my problems for LD is that I sometimes don't know what to do when I become lucid! Some times I just get bored, and lose my lucidity. Not good. =P

I've been reading through my journal and found this




> I have figured it out like such: Some people fear pain, and that hinders their lucid dreaming abilities, they might fear the unknown. Me? I fear that it's not real, that it's only a day dream, that nothing as good as this could actually happen. In order for me to become better at lucid dreaming, I must move past this fear.



Oh my, I sounded so regal! =P
But, it's true. 
Also, I have another fear I must work on. 
Fear that once I realize that I'm dreaming, it will turn into a nightmare, as it has a discerning habit of doing.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-There were these two girls.
I, well, I was more of an observer than anything. One girl had these rocks. You take them, shake them, ect, and by the end, you are in a parallel universe.
They thought of it as fun, both were teens. The girl with the rocks didn't travel through the different universes, she was just always there when the other girl wanted to go to another universe. 
She would shake the rocks, and then the other girl would go see and what had changed.
One change that I remember is that she lived in a one room house, living with her parents and other sibling.
Shake of rocks.
In this new universe, she had a big house, with her own room and computer. 
There was something dangerous about this, though I couldn't pin point it.

----------


## AnnaCG07

So, today was my first real day of drivers ed, and I was a little nervous. Hence my dreams.


-There were many short ones. In each one, I would end up being real late for my first real day at drivers ed. In only one, I think, I got there on time....

So...yeah  :tongue2: 
Oh, and for the record? 
I wasn't late today.
 :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

We've all had those dreams where we were late for something important, they suck don't they?  :tongue2:

----------


## AnnaCG07

Yeah they do  :tongue2: 

*--Goal--*
_(Ohhh, awww...)_
I have an absolute goal that I wish to achieve soon in LD.
Whenever I realize that I'm dreaming, I will:
-Create my character, Aeryn, so that I am able to see her fully
_(mind's eye just doesn't do justice)_
*repeats*I _will_ do this, I _will_ do this...
 ::D:

----------


## AnnaCG07

I don't remember much about my dreams last night...
I _think_ I remember doing a RC and it failing...kind of..

----------


## AnnaCG07

-Grew up in small island, 1984-type government. It was pretty bleak life. Once you reached adulthood/thereabouts, you set out to try to outrun/destroy the government. It had been hard, and long. Every step you took, you worried that you trusted the wrong person, that you were heading into a trap.
It was my father, mother and I, and I had just defeated a big threat. They were coming to get us now-we were too dangerous to be left alone.
We knew that. We were at this overlook where everyone goes when they know the gov. is going to kill them. They, the gov., took a picture of the family before they killed them, and those pictures were by the windows. From here, I spotted the island where I grew up, and saw that it was such a dismal place, lacking fun and good.
What a sad childhood, I thought as I viewed the place.
I glanced to the door and saw the vehicle stop. It was them. We stood by the window, my father wanted, even in his death, to encourage the next generation, and we planned to stay by this window-even though all the other families photos were taken by the door.
I was worried that our last act of defiance would not be allowed, that they would simply grab us, push us into one spot, take the picture and then kill us.
I knew why they took the picture. I knew why they allowed such rebellion.
It kept people busy. Instead of focusing on the actual problem (which I didn't know what it was) they spent their whole lives fruitlessly trying to overthrow the government, an act that would never happen.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I had read the end of 'Salem's Lot, because I was tired to waiting for the action to happen. I was sad, because I had skipped the thing I read the novel for...

It was quite confusing...O_-

----------


## ninja9578

You read a lot of good books.  1984 is a true classic.  What was confusing about the end of Salem's Lot?  I thought it was brilliant  :smiley:  

You haven't lucid dreamed in a while  :Sad:   Try another WILD this weekend, they always seemed to have broken your dry spells.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was making myself a latte, and was pouring the hot milk into a cup. Strangely, the milk was in the small glass coffee pot. The milk kept overflowing, and it made sense to me in the dream that since it was hot, it was expanding, creating more milk. 


1984 was very good-and depressing. I haven't finished 'Salem's Lot yet, though I think the beginning is somewhat confusing, when that strange guy bought the property... I was just saying that the dream was confusing. 
Okay, I'll try a WILD this weekend. =)

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was in Pairs, and was trying to get back to the apartment. I decided that I would take the bus system, and was also carting around a baby stroller. I realized that it wouldn't be as simply as I had thought to get back home, and I started to get worried when my money starting to go down. I had just gotten off one bus, and when some lady said the next would be in three minutes (and yes, she was talking in English....-_-) I decided that I could walk. 
Then, I was with this lady and her husband, and they were mad at me. I had an iPhone and was trying to call my mom. When she didn't pick up, I called my aunt.
'I was trying to get home. Then it got dark. Then I spent most of my money. Now, I with these people who blame me for everything expect for the weather!' The husband and wife had recently had a daughter killed, and since I was having these 'visions' that revealed her death, they thought I was involved. 
I saw it. The setting was western, and it had this yellowish glow about it. The man was dirty, and laughing, in a cruel way. I also saw a little animal, like a ferret.
And then, it was like a commercial...the man was on the screen, yellow background, and writing. 
I died for .... I died for .... and I died for my ferret. (I forgot the first two) Then there was this announcer voice saying 'XX' premiering xx tonight, only on ABC.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I had this script of types, and I had to write the line, above the line. My hand writing was horrible, because I had to go so fast. Every time I slowed down, this person kept on urging me to go faster, and faster.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I, and my friends, were going to a boarding school. We were in this dorm that had no mattresses. 

-I had suddenly gone of a walk, one evening, without telling my parents were I was going. It was getting dark, and I realized that I had no phone. I saw someone who goes to my church driving be in a golf cart(-_- Yeah, 'cause that's so normal..), and I flagged her down, hoping she would have a cell phone.

I find it odd that I have had many dreams involving going to a boarding school. O_o

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was in this band, and there was this one part where we had to play the flute. Now, I was able to get the first note out, but couldn't play the other notes. So, my friend and I, the day before the concert, are running around this place, looking for someone to teach us. We stop a teacher, and ask, she recommends a lady who actually is kind of like the co-director our band. We run around, finally find here, and she agrees to teach us.
Her method of teaching is different. You paint a picture, and then learn the notes that will paint the picture. 
Yeah.
So, anyway, my friend goes first, which worries me. We don't have much time, a few hours at most, until the concert, and my friend already knows how to play the flute. Finally, my turn comes up, but I can barely start the picture before I have to run off to the concert, ready or not.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was driving with my friend Niki, and we were approaching some train tracks. There was a train about to cross, so I hit the brakes.
Nothing happened.
So I was yelling, and pumping the brakes, getting closer and closer. I pulled the keys out, but still nothing happened. We went over the first set, as the train ended up turning onto another set. I served, running off the road rather than being hit by the next train.

----------


## AnnaCG07

Sorry for not posting...though I am not sure exactly how I'm apologizing to.
Anyway, I'll try to post my dream tonight, tomorrow. If that made sense.
If not, oh well.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-Young boy, sick. He had begged for the treatment, the death, at first. He realized it was wrong, he didn't want to die. New doctor, one who had thought of the death like him but now was changed. Strapped to the table, a blue strap, meeting a circle over his chest. His torso pulled upwards against the restraints, his screaming echoing in the chamber. He was to die.



I just realized, looking over my posts, that many of them involved death somehow. 
Strange.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I explained to this guy, who was confused, that he had said 'x' yesterday, and today was another thing. I did this in rudimentary French. 

The only word I remember saying was the word for yesterday, which I can't spell.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I took a cab of sorts; I was in France and traveling to Sixtine's grandparents. Their house was on the edge/in a rice field. I remember Sixtine describing it as out in the country. To the left was the beginning of some trees, a forest quite sparse. Trees were rare, when you looked around, the rice fields stretched on for ages. Went inside, hugged/kissed, family members. It was dinner, and I found a place to sit. A family member kept passing me pepperoni pizza slices every time I finished one; I was starting to get quite full. One cousin said that my church was bad because we had chalkboards. 

Eh. Should've known it was a dream; I've already met both sets of grandparents and they a) don't have a large family b)don't live in the country.

----------


## AnnaCG07

(I'm not sure how exactly I became lucid)
-I was walking out of the house, and I knew that I could walk through the doors. I walked through the first one, and there was only a little resistance. I knew that if I doubted, even just a little, then I wouldn't be able to walk through them. I knew that I was dreaming, and I knew I could do it. Once outside, I flew, my eyes were closed. I knew that if I opened them I would see the ground, lose faith that I could fly, and fall. 
I was now on a beach, relaxing. I couldn't decided where exactly I was. I wanted to be far up from the waves so I wouldn't get wet, but the dream kept putting me right next to the water, so they waves went over me.  
Now I was at the beginning of a story. I was laying on the ground, outside of a white house, on a farm. I wasn't sure exactly what was going to happen, and that was good. I kept messing with the surroundings. I wanted the farm to be isolated, so I wanted to change the big street in front of the house. The neighbor had just driven by and waved to the farmer, so I couldn't get rid of the road all together. I made it a dirt road, with only a little of it showing.
The wife had just walked out of the house, and I waited to see what would happen.


 Even in dreams I worry about continuation.  ::roll::  I write too much.

----------


## ninja9578

> Even in dreams I worry about continuation.  I write too much.



 :tongue2:  Writing a lot is good, it means you have good recall.

----------


## AnnaCG07

Sorry I haven't posted!
School just started up and I'm buried with band and h/w.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was at some type of outdoor event-perhaps a party, or tailgating. I was in a van (which was red...even thought I don't think I saw the outside) and I think we were about to leave. There was a car in front of us, unloading. A guy got out, in his hands were two of those signs that you can stick into the ground-you know with the metal like sticks? Anyway, another guy got out, he also held those signs. 
It had just struck me as a little odd, when the first guy suddenly attacked the person next to him, thrusting the sharp metal ends into him. Someone yelled to close the door-close the door! The door was slammed shut, and the driver (who had blond hair...) floored it. We were so scared that we didn't roll down the windows to yell out the warning. 
I knew (as one always knows in dreams) that those guys would attack everyone there, and that most would either die or be wounded. 
We took several random turns-as if afraid that those men would come after us, and ended up at a farmhouse. We were simply in the driveway, and we broke off into several cars. My friend Adam was with me, and I remember holding his hand, feeling so scared. I also felt remorse that we had done nothing but run away, leaving everyone to fend for themselves.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I was getting up in front of my English (not my real one, but just a English class). I had forgotten that today we were supposed to do 'book' talks (basically you get in front of the class and tell about a book). The teacher had just told me to go, so I grabbed the book I was currently reading, and pushed my book marker down. Normally you didn't tell the ending, so I was confidently I could ad lib. Looking down on the book briefly (which was dark with perhaps green title writing) I viewed the class.
"Well-it's fantasy!" I said, in almost a joking tone. One of the many things that you had to go over in a book talk was the genre, and the person in front of me had forgotten to do that.

----------


## AnnaCG07

-I traveled as in, between worlds/time. 
I was at this place, it was very rural and very beautiful. I ask the guy with me what was the name of it, because I wanted to come back. He said it was called Albone, which when explained, he was actually referring to the fact that the drinking age was lower. I was annoyed, asking what it realy was called.
It was the guy and I (different guy, more like a partner). We wanted to get back home, to our time. Every so often, these doors would appear. They would appear as normal in the scenery, on a wall for ex. The difference was that they were modern doors. If we got to them quick enough and opened them they would lead us back home. Every time we saw one, though, it was always locked and never was open. Then we saw this glass ones, with metals bars through them. I ran, pushing on the bar. It was locked. Desperately, we pushed harder and all of the sudden, fell through. We found over selves in some sort of school or something. I saw a clock, looked down at my own, and saw that they were not in synche.
This isn't good, I thought. The guy with me hadn't been home in so long, he didn't realize how important it was to see what time it was. The last thing I wanted was to realize that really weren't home. I ran, but it was almost like flying. I would take one step, fly, and then take another. There were some stairs, perhaps twenty or more, and I leaped, and landed at the bottom. After doing this again, we came upon this tunnel. There was the time, hanging from the ceiling. It was one hour different from my clock. 
There was this tall lady, perhaps ten to twelve feet tall. I knew that she was like us, not normal. I leaped on her back, trying to chock her, wanting to know what was wrong. 
We were surrounded by these women. Most were dressed in Victorian ages, most had this peaceful deathlessly about them. As if they had died, and were just peaceful going about. The leader convinced us to let go of the women. We did, and they put a sheet over the lady's head. 
Then we entered a school, deciding to blend in. He went one way and I went another. I was in the small classroom, the walls decorated in greens, and looked up at the clock. It was one hour behind. I had asked the kid when we had first arrived if he did daylight savings times (we had stumbled into his home city, somewhere in Oregon). He had said they did. 
Then an announcement came over, saying that the kids didn't' know, but this was an 'evil' hour, and that they must go one hour forward.
While odd-no one thought so-it was good, because it meant that it matched my clock, which meant that we were actually home. 
We started to...loss focus. After all, we were home. He found a friend, and I found my parents. Even so, it wasn't over. It became harder and harder to carry out whatever business it was, with my parents hanging over my shoulders.
Before we were to go and try to get info out of this one person, I decided to go to the school bake sale. The girl told me as I walked in how they disliked and beat up kids who didn't have their money. I knew she was joking, but gave her my money. 
I could get as many cookies as I could hold in one hand, the lady siad. They were good,frosted cookies, so I started to grab some. There was a doll in the bucket, and the lady was confused to how it got there. We were talking about the preference of one guy
He likes brune, rouge, vert..
Since she was talking in French I say
Oui...Il aime vert?
No, brune.
Brune?
Oui, ...
Yay, I'm talking in french! I realize. 
After the cookies, I'm with the boy. Our suspect is the main guy. There is a large group that are scoping these rocks -we're on the shore of a lake- and draining them. The boy and I take turns doing this with the man, trying to get info out. 
The boy is better than I, but I still get info out. 
--Kind of a switch. I'm in the bathroom, about to go out again. Same scene, but I'm with my friend from real life. We're standing in front of a mirror.
And this is why I'm not a super model, I say, fixing my hair. My friend looks like she's about to disagree. 
At least I'm tall, I say, stretching up, looking at my thin frame in the mirror.

----------

